# Forum > Diablo 3 > Diablo 3 Bots and Programs >  Ghom Bot V2

## TheLuBu

Welcome to the new thread for All Resolution Ghom Bot.

*There was a warden update an some of the users of bots have been banned! Please don't use this bot, as currently we are not sure if this bot is detected!*

*I won't update the Bot anymore, there are better alternatives out there!* 

I took over Wasssaaa Project and rewrote the code for better readability and new functions.


How to get it to work:
1. Start Diablo III
2. Choose Windowed (Full screen) (16:9 works best, i will try to add all resolution types (4:3, 8:5 ...)
3. Dont Show Cinematics!
4. Change Color of system messages to something different then yellow (light blue maybe  :Wink: )
5. Select Act 3 Kill Ghom Quest in Campaign Mode
6. Start the Game (private of course  :Wink: )
7. Leave the Game
8. Start the Bot and save your preferences.
9. Click Continue and start botting  :Smile: 

Builds:
Witch Doctor: by detroit1103 
Barb (1): by wasssaaa 
Barb (2): by interactivebiostud 
Crusader: by wasssaaa 
Demon Hunter: by HyosHi 
Wizard (1): by me 
Wizard (2): by me 

If you have another working BUILD, send it to me via PM with the AutoIt code!


Functions: 
Uses Potions when fighting
Collect Legendarys, Rares and Uncommon Items (You can choose!)
Run for specific time
Shutdown after bot has finished
Sell or salvage the items (First column will not be sold/salvaged. Put your Potions and 1 Death's Breath there  :Smile: )
Stash set and legendary items
The Stash slot can be choosen!

ToDo:
Exit on whisper
Reconnect after dc
More working resolutions
Add more rotations

Known Bugs:

*Reporting Bugs:*
1. What is your error? Message or where is it stuck?
2. Post your config.ini (open with editor and copy here)
3. What does the tooltip say?

*I won't and can't answer any BugReports without these Information!*

I'm working 10-12 hours a day, going to gym, living alone and once in a while my girlfriend comes over. In the little time i have left, i am working on this bot.
Everybody looses their mind, that the waypoint bug occurs, but nobody seems to read, what i need to fix that.

There are some people, who helped me a lot, and they have received my reputation, but to all these Leechers complaing: 

*If you want the bot working in your resolution, then do something for it. With the new Screenshot tool (see 2nd Post) it takes about 5-10 Minutes to get nearly everything i need for your resolution. How long have you trying to fix the bot yourself, or how much time did you need to post here? I think it were more then 10 minutes! 
If someone is complaining, i won't answer it anymore if you don't give me the screenshots, config.ini and a proper error description!*

I will try to fix everything as fast as possible!

----------


## TheLuBu

Changelog:


```
2.0.0.4: Adjusted stash open recognition
2.0.0.5: Variable $stash was not called before declaration on Medium Resolution. --FIXED
2.1.0.0: To much to List ^^ More resolutions, many rewrites, bug fixes and feature adds :)
2.1.0.7: LootFrame Adjusted, Found another way of setting the right quest, Faster Salvage
            1600x1080 added, Fixed spelling errors, replaced some fixed locations with variable locations
            added more error solutions and error messages, Demon Hunter rotation added, WD Rotation added
2.1.0.10: Adjusted Loot Frame to not recognize companion portraits (thx to detri)
	  Added IsGhomDead function
	  Fixed IsPlayerDead function
	  Fixed UseHealthPot function not working for each resolution
	  Fixed Active Quest Coords for 1280x1024
	  Fixed Witch Doctor was saved from and never executed (thx to detri)
	  Added another Wizard Build
	  Added another Barb Build
	  Added 1440x900 (some screens are missing)
	  Added 1600x900 (some screens are missing)
	  Minor changes
```


Please use this file ( i wrote it) to make screenshots. It will guide you through the neccessary steps!: 
DOWNLOAD

With F1 you print the screen, it will automatically be saved at your Desktop in a folder named like your resolution

zip/rar the Images and post them here or send them to me via PM, always with your resolution? If you post em here, please don't forget to replace your characters name  :Wink: 

What I need in which resolution:

1024x768 (4:3) : ALL NEEDED
1280x768 (5:3) : ALL NEEDED
1280x1024 (5:4) : DONE 
1366x768 : DONE 
1920x1080 : DONE
1680x1050 (8:5) : Way to the merchant (Botulph the Miner), Way to the blacksmith, blacksmith salvage slot/salvage Button 
1440x900 : Way to the merchant (Botulph the Miner), Open Merchant Windows, Way to the blacksmith
1600x900 : Blacksmith salvage slot/salvage Button

Those of you having disconnects, please screenshot the error message and send the screenshot to me  :Smile:

----------


## Runereaver

Just to Note: the bot is not stashing legendary rings/necks/sets it ides and sells them xP

sometimes the bot get stuck after tping into ghom and starts fighting itself on the portal location

sometimes it chooses a wrong quest goes in leave game and then chose the correct one.

Thank you for your great work  :Smile:  <3

----------


## morzius

on this bot he just run to ghom room and leave game

----------


## lemur420

It starts and then just sits at the stash with "waiting for box to open"

----------


## Runereaver

> It starts and then just sits at the stash with "waiting for box to open"


Same problem here :S

----------


## TheLuBu

> Same problem here :S


Is the Stash opened? or is it closed?

----------


## Runereaver

> Is the Stash opened? or is it closed?


The stash is opened and it just sets there, I tried waiting 5 minutes nothing happens && I also tried closing it myself, nothing happens.

----------


## TheLuBu

I adjusted some things, please redownload

----------


## TheLuBu

> Just to Note: the bot is not stashing legendary rings/necks/sets it ides and sells them xP
> 
> sometimes the bot get stuck after tping into ghom and starts fighting itself on the portal location
> 
> sometimes it chooses a wrong quest goes in leave game and then chose the correct one.
> 
> Thank you for your great work  <3


I think i will rewrite the whole color recognition, the way it works right now is just to squishy, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.
I have some ideas and i will post them when i´m done  :Wink:

----------


## schlipperknoten

My system: Windows 7 x32
Core 2 Duo 2,2ghz
Ati 4870
Screen: Samstung syncmaster (max. resolution 1280x1024)

Ghom bot configured to: 1024x768 // Windows: 1024x768

1. What is your error? Message or where is it stuck? 

-I get stuck at the larder - the bot mis-clicks (cursor too high/above the gate)
-when manually entering the gate, the bot resumes normally, but is unable to kill ghom (exits at 10% of ghom life). Restarts and again gets stuck at larder.

2. Post your config.ini (open with editor and copy here)

[LootType]
Legendary=1
Yellow=1
Blue=1

[Settings]
usepotion=1
Resolution=1024x768
Class=Wizard
Loot=Salvage
ShutDown=0
CloseWhisper=0
RunFor=15
[Debug]
SelfOnMap=1108,194
$xratio=1
$yratio=1
Current=The Larder
[Stats]
StartDate=[2014-05-05 17:31:33]
LastDate=[2014-05-05 17:32:35]
Runs=1
Sets=0
Legend=0
Yellow=0
Blues=0
Blacksmith=0
Merchant=0
Repairs=0
XP=0
Gold=0

3. What does the tooltip say?

-it says "The larder" while char is standing with face towards the wall...


PS: i noticed that i get stuck at the waypoint too, sometimes (at the warp point in Depts 3). Then i push escape two times and the bot proceeds!!!
PPS: when starting bot, it says "looking for start button" and nothing happens. AS soon as i press ESC two times, the bot starts working..

----------


## Monksoulj3h

stuck at waypoint search


[LootType]
Legendary=1
Yellow=0
Blue=0

[Settings]
usepotion=1
Resolution=1024x768
Class=Barbar
Loot=Sell
ShutDown=0
CloseWhisper=0
RunFor=0
[Debug]
SelfOnMap=1397,228
$xratio=1
$yratio=1
Current=Waypoint Search Nr.39
[Stats]
StartDate=[2014-05-05 13:33:01 09:40:32]
LastDate=[2014-05-05 13:33:02 09:41:04]
Runs=1
Sets=0
Legend=0
Yellow=0
Blues=0
Blacksmith=0
Merchant=0
Repairs=0
XP=0
Gold=0

----------


## Runereaver

Setting my resolution to :
Windowed (full screen)
1024x768(16:9) widescreen
Symbol changed to the one in the image.

still same problem the bot is stuck @ the stash box ( with stats saying waiting for box to open ) && the stash is open.

Then I tried running the bot without the .exe from the 2.0 file it gave me this error @ checking quest
[IMG][IMG=http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/xq90/834/ym15.jpg][/IMG][/IMG]
"Variable used without being declared"


This is my config.ini info

[LootType]
Legendary=1
Yellow=0
Blue=0

[Settings]
usepotion=1
Resolution=1024x768
Class=Barbar
Loot=Nothing
ShutDown=0
CloseWhisper=0
RunFor=60
[Debug]
SelfOnMap=1236,146
$xratio=1
$yratio=1
Current=Checking Quest
[Stats]
StartDate=[2014-05-05 16:49:11]
LastDate=[2014-05-05 16:50:07]
Runs=1
Sets=0
Legend=0
Yellow=0
Blues=0
Blacksmith=0
Merchant=0
Repairs=0
XP=0
Gold=0

----------


## TheLuBu

> 1. What is your error? Message or where is it stuck? 
> 
> -I get stuck at the larder - the bot mis-clicks (cursor too high/above the gate)
> -when manually entering the gate, the bot resumes normally, but is unable to kill ghom (exits at 10% of ghom life). Restarts and again gets stuck at larder.


I will have a look at this when i´m home, the 4:3 coordiantes are not accurate as it seems  :Wink:

----------


## TheLuBu

> Setting my resolution to :
> Windowed (full screen)
> 1366x768(16:9) widescreen
> Symbol changed to the one in the image.
> 
> still same problem the bot is stuck @ the stash box ( with stats saying waiting for box to open ) && the stash is open.
> 
> Then I tried running the bot without the .exe from the 2.0 file it gave me this error @ checking quest
> 
> ...


The Resolution under Settings is currently not in use, it has nothing to do with the error.
I have to check the coordinates and color with my netbook when im home.
FIY: 1366x768 is not 16:9, then it wouldn't be so hard to use ^^ Infact it is 683:384  :Wink:

----------


## schlipperknoten

Thanks, Cant wait ;-) BTW if i set 19:9 (1280x760) then i have the same problem as Runereaver:

Current=Waypoint Search Nr.175 (it goes endless i just quit at 175)

----------


## Runereaver

You are right ignore the 16:9 resolution :d I dont even know why I wrote that, however everything else is intact I am running it @ 1024x768

----------


## Runereaver

Now desktop and game resolution set to 1024x786 opens the map and gets stuck with stats saying Waypoint search Nr."number increasing to infinity"

----------


## TheLuBu

> Thanks, Cant wait ;-) BTW if i set 19:9 (1280x760) then i have the same problem as Runereaver:
> 
> Current=Waypoint Search Nr.175 (it goes endless i just quit at 175)


Will also have a look at this!
The resolution is 1280x768 = 5:3. Please be accurate with this!

----------


## Runereaver

The resolution is 1280x768 .... error variable set without being used :P .....

----------


## TheLuBu

> The resolution is 1280x768 .... error variable set without being used :P .....


Which Line is printed in the message?

----------


## kench01

Edit: No no sry i got the waypoint error, quoted other post
Edit2: gets stuck with stats saying Waypoint search Nr."number increasing to infinity"

Same problem, the only difference is i'm running 1360 x 768. full screen windowed

----------


## Vanness

Thanks TheLuBu for the new version  :Smile: 
Can you add the option to have add more res config for user?
Such as all coord variables in each file e.g 1280x768.au3; 1280x1024.au3; 1920x1080.au3 , ... and then we can chose which file to read coord from in UI or edit the include code.

I have such rare res 1280x1024 and I literaly had to edit every coord lines in every versions of wasssaaa and now yours.
If you have such option, I can add the coords for once and use for every next version, and can share for you to include in your main update maybe ..
Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## TheLuBu

> Thanks TheLuBu for the new version 
> Can you add the option to have add more res config for user?
> Such as all coord variables in each file e.g 1280x768.au3; 1280x1024.au3; 1920x1080.au3 , ... and then we can chose which file to read coord from in UI or edit the include code.
> 
> I have such rare res 1280x1024 and I literaly had to edit every coord lines in every versions of wasssaaa and now yours.
> If you have such option, I can add the coords for once and use for every next version, and can share for you to include in your main update maybe ..
> Thank you


It would be great if you could send me these coordinates and i will include them in one of the next versions  :Big Grin:

----------


## schlipperknoten

> Thanks TheLuBu for the new version 
> Can you add the option to have add more res config for user?
> Such as all coord variables in each file e.g 1280x768.au3; 1280x1024.au3; 1920x1080.au3 , ... and then we can chose which file to read coord from in UI or edit the include code.
> 
> I have such rare res 1280x1024 and I literaly had to edit every coord lines in every versions of wasssaaa and now yours.
> If you have such option, I can add the coords for once and use for every next version, and can share for you to include in your main update maybe ..
> Thank you


YES me too!! same resolutionn, but i am too unexperienced to edit any coords here. Thanks in advance man!

----------


## morzius

hmmm after downloading new version

1. If i choose Sell, its stucks on Waypoint Search (near Vidar the Collector, vendor window opened). If i choose salvage, its finds and ports with out problems.
2. If i ported to right waypoint, irs just run to boss room, get You are dead message, then leave game and repeat

also you need change only last chest icon, random doesnt work for me

config:


```
[LootType]Legendary=1
Yellow=1
Blue=1


[Settings]
usepotion=1
Resolution=1024x768
Class=Crusader
Loot=Sell
ShutDown=0
CloseWhisper=0
RunFor=60
[Debug]
SelfOnMap=1737,205
$xratio=1
$yratio=1
Current=Paused
```

----------


## Vanness

> It would be great if you could send me these coordinates and i will include them in one of the next versions


Yeah I will try to give you as much info as possible. Still reading those new code though..

First thing is, when the bot is at keep 3, In 1280x1024, the door will be a little down right to the self icon, not in the letf as those widescreen. (x+50, y+50) could be good but havent try it yet.

----------


## Runereaver

> Which Line is printed in the message?


I included a print screen of the error in the previous reply

----------


## Allec

My char just runs around in circles a few times when entering the game and then nothing, my log:

[LootType]
Legendary=1
Yellow=0
Blue=0

[Settings]
usepotion=1
Resolution=1024x768
Class=Barbar
Loot=Nothing
ShutDown=0
CloseWhisper=0
RunFor=9999999999
[Debug]
SelfOnMap=1722,243
$xratio=1
$yratio=1
Current=Leave Menu Found
[Stats]
StartDate=[2014-05-05 18:36:13]
LastDate=[2014-05-05 18:37:00]
Runs=1
Sets=0
Legend=0
Yellow=0
Blues=0
Blacksmith=0
Merchant=0
Repairs=0
XP=0
Gold=0
Resolution=1920x1200

Edit: Got it to "search for waypoint" but still doesn't do much else than counting  :Smile:

----------


## schlipperknoten

Bot works almost flawlessly. But.. I was about to go nuts when the ****er dropped a leg and didnt want to pick it up- in fact he was about to restart game when i came into the room and noticed.... I turned him off quickly and picked that sloted perfect stats thunder fury. Yet, i couldnt figure out why the bot acted that way. 

my config seems ok:

[LootType]
Legendary=1
Yellow=
Blue=
[Settings]
usepotion=1
amuletes=1
Resolution=Not Implemented
restarttimer=15
[Loot]
Sell=
Salvage=
None=1
[Class]
Wizard=1
Barb=
WichDoctor=
Monk=
DemonHunter=
Crusader=


resolution is 1280x760 in both game/windows. win 7 x32 with this addon (Credits to Vanness for providing the Link):

Howto: download 32bit or 64bit; then replace the two files from archive with the two in your ghom bot folder. Then run both scripts that "image" one and the ghombot script.

ImageSearch Usage Explanation - Example Scripts - AutoIt Forums

----------


## dsonice74

> My char just runs around in circles a few times when entering the game and then nothing, my log:
> 
> [LootType]
> Legendary=1
> Yellow=0
> Blue=0
> 
> [Settings]
> usepotion=1
> ...



stuck on searching waypoint infinity too..

----------


## f14tom4

Thanks TheLubu for this program.
I was just wondering how could we unable the pick up of the loot, because I play the game in 1920*1080 and the salvage and sell option does not work. So the game keep teying to pick some loot infinatly because the inventory is full.

I tried to put loot functions in commentaries but it still pick them up.

Any idea to turn this function off? Or just one picking only leg since they appear rarely.

Nice code and well documentated by the way.

----------


## msik

For me, once bot reaches the boss it says "you are dead" and it leaves the game  :Frown: 

is it because there is no DH script on Ghomfights.au3?

----------


## TheLuBu

> Thanks TheLubu for this program.
> I was just wondering how could we unable the pick up of the loot, because I play the game in 1920*1080 and the salvage and sell option does not work. So the game keep teying to pick some loot infinatly because the inventory is full.
> 
> I tried to put loot functions in commentaries but it still pick them up.
> 
> Any idea to turn this function off? Or just one picking only leg since they appear rarely.
> 
> Nice code and well documentated by the way.


Have you tried to choose "nothing" in the GUI where you can set the Loot Options?





> For me, once bot reaches the boss it says "you are dead" and it leaves the game 
> 
> is it because there is no DH script on Ghomfights.au3?


Yes, thats the reason  :Wink:  


Could all of you having problems please make screenshots of your game when at:

1. Start Menu
2. Choosing quest
3. Loaded Game
4. Chest opened
5. The way to the merchant
6. The Opened Merchant
7. The Way to the blacksmith
8. The opened blacksmith
9. The waypoint menu
10. The The Keep Depths Level 3
11. The Larder
12. The BossRoom
13. The Menu to Leave


You can use this script to make the screenshots: DOWNLOAD

With F1 you print the screen, it will automatically be saved at your Desktop in a folder named like your resolution

zip/rar the Images and post them here or send them to me via PM, always with your resolution? If you post em here, please don't forget to replace your characters name  :Wink: 
I don't like the way pixelsearch always messes up everything  :Wink:

----------


## Runereaver

> Have you tried to choose "nothing" in the GUI where you can set the Loot Options?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thats the reason  
> 
> 
> Could all of you having problems please make screenshots of your game when at:
> ...




Trying to take a screen shot ( pressing F1 ) not working for me :d or dunno maybe its working and I cant see where the script is saving the screen shots :S

----------


## TheLuBu

Im sorry, please redownload, the Directory had to exist, where the IMages are copied to. I changed that  :Wink:

----------


## Runereaver

> Im sorry, please redownload, the Directory had to exist, where the IMages are copied to. I changed that


 :Smile:  done ty

----------


## msik

Could you possibly make a DH script on this ?

----------


## Peety

When my inventory gots almost full, the bot ****s up everything at the stash, he start packing things into the stash and then wants to go salvage, but it brings up the menu and instead of going to the blacksmith, it clicks "lower difficulty" cause the menu popped up and he never gets to the blacsmith.

----------


## TheLuBu

> When my inventory gots almost full, the bot ****s up everything at the stash, he start packing things into the stash and then wants to go salvage, but it brings up the menu and instead of going to the blacksmith, it clicks "lower difficulty" cause the menu popped up and he never gets to the blacsmith.


Reporting Bugs:
1. What is your error? Message or where is it stuck?
2. Post your config.ini (open with editor and copy here)
3. What does the tooltip say?

I won't and can't answer any BugReports without these Information!

----------


## TheLuBu

> Could you possibly make a DH script on this ?


I don't have a DH, you can send me a DH Rotation and Skill and i will have a look, but atm i'am working on the many bugs because of the resolutions.

I really need more pictures of the resolutions! I only have 1920x1080 and 1366x768, i need more different resolutions!

----------


## Peety

1. Seen 2 posts up
2.
[LootType]
Legendary=1
Yellow=1
Blue=0

[Settings]
usepotion=1
Resolution=1024x768
Class=Wizard
Loot=Salvage
ShutDown=0
CloseWhisper=0
RunFor=200
[Debug]
SelfOnMap=1737,205
$xratio=1
$yratio=1
Current=Salvaging
[Stats]
StartDate=[2014-05-06 14:23:44]
LastDate=[2014-05-06 14:35:33]
Runs=8
Sets=0
Legend=2
Yellow=22
Blues=1
Blacksmith=1
Merchant=0
Repairs=1
XP=41860000
Gold=198520
Resolution=1920x1080

3. Tooltip says Salvage-ing and it would do it, clicking the right things, the only problem is that the menu pops up before that, so it clicks on lower difficulty.

----------


## roydecember

[LootType]
Legendary=1
Yellow=0
Blue=0

[Settings]
usepotion=0
Resolution=1024x768
Class=Barbar
Loot=Nothing
ShutDown=0
CloseWhisper=0
RunFor=600
[Debug]
SelfOnMap=1737,205
$xratio=1
$yratio=1
Current=Leave Menu Found
[Stats]
StartDate=[2014-05-06 20:51:53]
LastDate=[2014-05-06 20:53:36]
Runs=1
Sets=0
Legend=0
Yellow=3
Blues=1
Blacksmith=0
Merchant=0
Repairs=0
XP=0
Gold=0
Resolution=1920x1080

The bot keep looting Yellow and Blue even I disabled the them.
Also, Could you add 1920x1080 16:9 resolution?
The bot is great except above problems.

----------


## TheLuBu

Peety & roydecember:
please Redownload 
I edited the Stashing and the Yellow & Blue Pickup failure.
Could you please test then?
Could both of you Download the Screenshooter (Here (Ghom Bot V2))
and make Screenshots the screenshots mentioned and send them to me (or give me a download link)

It would make many things much easier if i got all of the Images for all resolutions  :Smile:

----------


## filastudium

In my PC 1920x1080 res works like a charm (loot apart), but only if in D3 Options I set "Windowed (Full screen)". "Windowed" only don't works.
I had same problem with loot (yellows and blues pickup), but i haven't yet tried latest version of script. 
@f14tom4: it is useless try to edit source code and continue to launch precompiled ".exe" version of script  :Wink:  If you want see result of your editing, you must launch script code with original (and free) AutoIt compiler.

----------


## tesladroom

http://i59.tinypic.com/sgs87s.png

why does it keep counting waypoint top left of the screen ? already over 2000 :O

----------


## TheLuBu

> http://i59.tinypic.com/sgs87s.png
> 
> why does it keep counting waypoint top left of the screen ? already over 2000 :O


Does anybody read the Main page about Bug reporting?

----------


## TheLuBu

> In my PC 1920x1080 res works like a charm (loot apart), but only if in D3 Options I set "Windowed (Full screen)". "Windowed" only don't works.
> I had same problem with loot (yellows and blues pickup), but i haven't yet tried latest version of script. 
> @f14tom4: it is useless try to edit source code and continue to launch precompiled ".exe" version of script  If you want see result of your editing, you must launch script code with original (and free) AutoIt compiler.


You are right , Windowed FUllscreen is needed, I mistyped it in the Description. Thank you for pointing at it  :Smile:

----------


## Peety

Sent you PM with the screenshots about the modified version, it works now for me, thank you for the great work!  :Smile:

----------


## tesladroom

[LootType]
Legendary=1
Yellow=1
Blue=0

[Settings]
usepotion=1
Resolution=1024x768
Class=Wizard
Loot=Salvage
ShutDown=0
CloseWhisper=0
RunFor=600
[Debug]
SelfOnMap=1236,146
$xratio=1
$yratio=1
Current=Waypoint Search Nr.4164
[Stats]
StartDate=[2014-05-06 17:22:10]
LastDate=[2014-05-06 17:36:06]
Runs=1
Sets=0
Legend=0
Yellow=0
Blues=0
Blacksmith=0
Merchant=0
Repairs=0
XP=0
Gold=0
Resolution=1366x768

----------


## f14tom4

I just tried the nothing option in the GUI and now it seems to work. Wasn't yesterday night, now it's just perfect !

----------


## Runereaver

1366x768 : Steps 17, 5-10, 

I am not sure which merchant does the bot sell to? and if you point him out, do you want multiple screen clicks until the character reaches him or just a screen near him ?

----------


## dragonzxzz

You should add on the main page Class skill build and follower build.

----------


## schlipperknoten

Bot works flawlessly! 1280x720

Detected Resolution = 1280x720
Total Runs = 126
Total Sets = 2
Total Legendaries = 6
Total Yellows = 0
Total Blues = 0
Total Visits Blacksmith = 0
Total Visits Merchant = 0
Total Repairs = 0


I made 10 paragons and 7-8m gold after a few hrs. Found thunderfury, found 2 sets, found a legendary potions and like 5 more legs.. only from ghom in a couple of hours.

The only thing that doesnt seem to work is stashing items- when inventory is full bot goes retard mode and tries to pick up some shiht with no end  :Big Grin: 
Repair and salvage i havent tried but i guess it should work.

Thanks again!!

----------


## Runereaver

> Bot works flawlessly! 1280x720
> 
> Detected Resolution = 1280x720
> Total Runs = 126
> Total Sets = 2
> Total Legendaries = 6
> Total Yellows = 0
> Total Blues = 0
> Total Visits Blacksmith = 0
> ...



what torment difficulty where you running @ ?  :Smile: 
are you using a desktop monitor or a laptop ?

----------


## TheLuBu

Hi there  :Smile: 

I need 4 more screenshot for 1366x768  :Smile: 

When logging into the game, go to the stash, open and close it.

Move your mouse to the position you want to go and make a screenshot and click there.
When the player has arrived, move the mouse to the next position and repeat till you are at the Merchant  :Smile: 


Thanks for this in advanced  :Smile: 

I am talking about Botulph, the Merchant in the South  :Wink:

----------


## Allec

Okay, got everything to work now, but the actual killing ("You are dead") - Is it lacking a crusader profile?  :Smile:  I've just followed the skills in the Ghom V1 version  :Smile: 

Edit: Tried with my barb, works great, now he just wont leave the game after Ghom is dead ^^ (1920x1080) says "looking for leave menu" or something like that  :Smile:

----------


## Runereaver

> Okay, got everything to work now, but the actual killing ("You are dead") - Is it lacking a crusader profile?  I've just followed the skills in the Ghom V1 version 
> 
> Edit: Tried with my barb, works great, now he just wont leave the game after Ghom is dead ^^ (1920x1080) says "looking for leave menu" or something like that



Please check the first page second comment you will see what is needed from you to be done to fix your issues

----------


## Allec

> Please check the first page second comment you will see what is needed from you to be done to fix your issues


I thought the second comment was about the other resolutions, sorry. 

I did forget to post my config though, so here it is:

[LootType]
Legendary=1
Yellow=0
Blue=0

[Settings]
usepotion=1
Resolution=1024x768
Class=Barbar
Loot=Nothing
ShutDown=0
CloseWhisper=0
RunFor=60
[Debug]
SelfOnMap=1737,205
$xratio=1
$yratio=1
Current=Leave Menu Found
[Stats]
StartDate=[2014-05-06 22:16:48]
LastDate=[2014-05-06 22:17:18]
Runs=1
Sets=0
Legend=0
Yellow=0
Blues=0
Blacksmith=0
Merchant=0
Repairs=0
XP=0
Gold=0
Resolution=1920x1080

----------


## HyosHi

Sell/salvage does not work, bot goes crazy.

----------


## wasssaaa

Hi ppl ive downloaded the bot and it greats, ive made some changes for my pc:

And im sharing some stuff here:

If u want the WichDoctor or the Crusader, download this file and replace it in ur bot directory:
Fighting Secuences

The builds used:

*Wizard:* http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/wizard 
Helper: Templar
*Barb:* http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian
Helper: None, u can use 1 if u want i recomend not to use the templar he will get in the way with his stuns, u need ghom on u.
*Crusader:* http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/crusader
Helper: Not specificated
*Wich Doctor:*http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/witch-doctor
Helper: None

Ive tried a monk build, monks not work well with autoittool. a dh build is comming soon.

To ppl sending me messages to continue with bots, im continuing some support here, old thread has been deleted. Im dedicating some of my time to a new project i have and im a not a fast coder like TheLubu so it takes me time.

Some misc things ive changed that are not related to bot performance, when u press the X to leave the bot, it starts running the bot insted of leaving. Also it says Barbar insted of Barb. I guess barbar is barb in german?

----------


## TheLuBu

I did some crazy work this evening, rewrote nearly all pixelsearch and mouseclick functions, the sell and salvage as well as the stashing logic. Its really Working a lot better then before. I Need some more changes but i think it will be ready in about 12 Hours ( it is 00:00 in Germany now, Need some sleep  :Wink:  )

I also will Release another Screenshooter with a step-by-step Guide for the needed Screens, if followed correctly, i can add another Resolution within an Hour! 
Im getting some sleep now, but please spray tunend, tommorow is going to be Big!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## msik

Hey TheLuBu, if i upload my DH killing Ghom on youtube, will that help you code the DH fight ? it only takes 10 seconds to kill ghom for me in t6,

----------


## megaOnion

This does not work in VMWare, I've tried every resolution/ratio. Just gets stuck at Waypoint search Nr.##

----------


## HyosHi

Those who are looking for a DH build, look no further! I spent some time testing this, and finally got it to work properly. Just copy and replace the code in GhomFights.au3 and you should be set.
Build: Demon Hunter - Game Guide - Diablo III
Time to kill is 9 seconds(included 1 sec~ of extra time just in case), edit as per comment

Func dh()
Sleep(500)
MouseClick("Left", Round(390 * $x_ratio), Round(510 * $y_ratio)) ; Move against wall
Sleep(1000)
MouseMove(Round(1450 * $x_ratio), Round(37 * $y_ratio)) ; Aim Ghom
Sleep(200)
;Buffs
Send("1");Skill: Smoke Screen
Send("2");Skill - Companion
Sleep(100)
Send("4");Skill - Marked For Death
Sleep(100)
Send("3");Skill - Vengence
Send("{SHIFTDOWN}")
MouseClick("left")
Send("{SHIFTUP}")
MouseDown("right")
Sleep(50)
$questcomplete = False
While Not $questcomplete
UseHealthPot()
$coord = PixelSearch(Round(560 * $x_ratio), Round(540 * $y_ratio), Round(630 * $x_ratio), Round(580 * $y_ratio), $questcompleteclr, 10)
If @error Then
Send("{SHIFTDOWN}")
MouseDown("right")
MouseMove(Round(1100 * $x_ratio), Round(100 * $y_ratio)) ; Aim Ghom
Sleep(50)
$SmokeScreenCount = 0
For $SmokeScreenCount = 9 to 0 Step -1;Change 10 to time it takes to kill(in secs)
Send("1");Skill: Smoke Screen
Sleep(500)
Send("1");Skill: Smoke Screen
Sleep(500)
Next
MouseUp("right")
Send("{SHIFTup}")
SearchHealthBar()
If IsPlayerDead() Then Return False
Else
MouseUp("right")
Return True
Sleep(10)
EndIf
WEnd
EndFunc ;==>dh

----------


## schlipperknoten

> what torment difficulty where you running @ ? 
> are you using a desktop monitor or a laptop ?



Torment 2. Desktop monitor TFT flat screen.

With the right skilling the bot could easily kill t3. I have a fire build and t3 ghiom is down in 13s via normal attack but the bot is configured for archon :-)

----------


## Runereaver

> Hey TheLuBu, if i upload my DH killing Ghom on youtube, will that help you code the DH fight ? it only takes 10 seconds to kill ghom for me in t6,



Remove it from youtube retard.... you are asking blizzard to ban us,,,, what a damn moron

----------


## kaboommst

okay i got a log that reads:




> [2014-05-07 09:57:56]
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Detected Resolution = 1920x1080
> Total Runs = 31
> Total Sets = 0
> Total Legendaries = 2
> Total Yellows = 0
> Total Blues = 0
> Total Visits Blacksmith = 0
> ...


But i didnt see any leg in inventory, does that mean the bot saw the legen but didnt pick it up ?

----------


## Runereaver

> okay i got a log that reads:
> 
> 
> 
> But i didnt see any leg in inventory, does that mean the bot saw the legen but didnt pick it up ?



If you are in a clan check if the bot identified legendaries because I noticed that sometimes it drops/sells them, however thats a very rare case.

Did you set your chat to whisper before you started the bot, because it also finds legendaries in the chat and maybe your clan members found something or someone linked something in chat  :Smile:  and the bot counter will add them..

----------


## Runereaver

> I did some crazy work this evening, rewrote nearly all pixelsearch and mouseclick functions, the sell and salvage as well as the stashing logic. Its really Working a lot better then before. I Need some more changes but i think it will be ready in about 12 Hours ( it is 00:00 in Germany now, Need some sleep  )
> 
> I also will Release another Screenshooter with a step-by-step Guide for the needed Screens, if followed correctly, i can add another Resolution within an Hour! 
> Im getting some sleep now, but please spray tunend, tommorow is going to be Big!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I am not sure if you implemented the new changes to 1366x768 * windowed wide screen yet.
It resumes game, waits to load, checks quest, opens way point menue then it goes to the bug where it just gets stuck at " Nr and infinite number adding " 
I click escape then I move the bot closer to the black smith, it thinks that it moved to the depths then I tp it to the depth myself it enters the ladder on its own it moves to ghom on its own it kills ghom almost perfectly it loots perfectly it leaves game perfectly it changes quest perfectly resumes and continue 

so the only problem so far is the Nr at way point :S

did not test if its looting all legenaries because I cant with 1 run, did not test blacksmith,stashing,merchant

----------


## kaboommst

> If you are in a clan check if the bot identified legendaries because I noticed that sometimes it drops/sells them, however thats a very rare case.
> 
> Did you set your chat to whisper before you started the bot, because it also finds legendaries in the chat and maybe your clan members found something or someone linked something in chat  and the bot counter will add them..


Yea i think its the clan chat that messed up, ill test it further. THanks for replying

----------


## HyosHi

Doesn't work with VM either though, got stuck at waypoint too.

----------


## Runereaver

> Yea i think its the clan chat that messed up, ill test it further. THanks for replying


You are welcome budd

----------


## hello3100

> This does not work in VMWare, I've tried every resolution/ratio. Just gets stuck at Waypoint search Nr.##





> Doesn't work with VM either though, got stuck at waypoint too.


I'm using the bot in VMWare running Win 7 x64 image, 1920x1080, choosing Wizard and it works fine.

The sell/salvage don't work correctly for me but I saw Lubu post releasing a new version soon so I will wait for that.

----------


## Runereaver

> I'm using the bot in VMWare running Win 7 x64 image, 1920x1080, choosing Wizard and it works fine.
> 
> The sell/salvage don't work correctly for me but I saw Lubu post releasing a new version soon so I will wait for that.


If you dont mind me asking, what are your pc specs and how much resources are you giving in vmware ? I kinda want to try it although I normally use " Oracle virtual machine box " dunno if that will make a difference :S

----------


## TheLuBu

Hi there,

I just uploaded a new Screenshot Tool (See HERE (Ghom Bot V2) ).

I ask all of you to make these screenshots, as i can't test all the resolutions myself!
*I need 1024x768 very bad*

I'm working 10-12 hours a day, going to gym, living alone and once in a while my girlfriend comes over. In the little time i have left, i am working on this bot.
Everybody looses their mind, that the waypoint bug occurs, but nobody seems to read, what i need to fix that.

There are some people, who helped me a lot, and they have received my reputation, but to all these Leechers complaing: 

*If you want the bot working in your resolution, then do something for it. With the new Screenshot tool it takes about 5-10 Minutes to get nearly everything i need for your resolution. How long have you trying to fix the bot yourself, or how much time did you need to post here? I think it were more then 10 minutes! 
If someone is complaining, i won't answer it anymore if you don't give me the screenshots, config.ini and a proper error description!*

Im very sorry, but this is fu**** me up right now...

----------


## Runereaver

> Changelog:
> 
> 
> ```
> 2.0.0.4: Adjusted stash open recognition
> 2.0.0.5: Variable $stash was not called before declaration on Medium Resolution. --FIXED
> ```
> 
> 
> ...



1366x768 : Merchant Steps needed ?? the screenshots i send you last( check ur folder for messages) where they wrong ?

----------


## TheLuBu

Havent look at them yet, will do right now  :Wink: 

-- 
ok i looked through them
the problem is i need the exact positions. Your character is not standing still, it is running ^^.

Try the new Screenshooter and send these pictures to me again
(and tell me what you think of the new Screenshot tool  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Runereaver

Right away

----------


## Runereaver

> Havent look at them yet, will do right now 
> 
> -- 
> ok i looked through them
> the problem is i need the exact positions. Your character is not standing still, it is running ^^.
> 
> Try the new Screenshooter and send these pictures to me again
> (and tell me what you think of the new Screenshot tool )



Uploading right now will send you an inbox, dont go offline yet :P
The new screen shooter is good for end users  :Smile: 
This can be used for almost any script for any upcoming updates way to go man waaaaaaay to go very good job
Teach me master :d

----------


## hello3100

> If you dont mind me asking, what are your pc specs and how much resources are you giving in vmware ? I kinda want to try it although I normally use " Oracle virtual machine box " dunno if that will make a difference :S



I have a 2600k cpu and 16GB ram..giving 2 cpu and 2 cores and 4 gb ram for VMWare..But you can definitely go lower than what I'm using.

----------


## Runereaver

> I have a 2600k cpu and 16GB ram..giving 2 cpu and 2 cores and 4 gb ram for VMWare..But you can definitely go lower than what I'm using.


Thanks a lot  :Smile: , I have cori5 and I wasnt sure but thanks a lot, I will try this.

----------


## Runereaver

> Hi there,
> 
> 
> *I need 1024x768 very bad*


Will it work if I change my game and desktop resolution to 1024x768 ? because I have a wide screen, if it does I'll do the screen shots for you.

----------


## TheLuBu

> Will it work if I change my game and desktop resolution to 1024x768 ? because I have a wide screen, if it does I'll do the screen shots for you.


I dont think so, i think i need a "normal" 1024x768 resolution  :Wink:

----------


## ownedssanto

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/53ev2m0mkbd9dnr/u4pgnS4NLl

Can not sell or salvage items

----------


## TheLuBu

> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/53ev2m0mkbd9dnr/u4pgnS4NLl
> 
> Can not sell or salvage items


I will have a look at it, thank you for the screens  :Smile: 

@Runereaver
Well great  :Big Grin: 
And one last thing please  :Wink: 
Open The Stash and open the Chat (press Enter) : Screenshot
Close the Stash with Chat opened : Screenshot

If you would like, i can give you the next version to test then  :Big Grin: 

YOur Inbox is full btw  :Big Grin: 


--EDIT --

@ownedssanto please be patient, i will fix it for this resolution today  :Smile:

----------


## ownedssanto

> @ownedssanto please be patient, i will fix it for this resolution today


thx  :Smile:  i'm dropbox link deleted... Screen shot came out my ID

----------


## ownedssanto

> on this bot he just run to ghom room and leave game


character change plz, just wizartd or barb

----------


## Runereaver

> I will have a look at it, thank you for the screens 
> 
> @Runereaver
> Well great 
> And one last thing please 
> Open The Stash and open the Chat (press Enter) : Screenshot
> Close the Stash with Chat opened : Screenshot
> 
> If you would like, i can give you the next version to test then 
> ...




Uploading now, will give you link in a minute (check your inbox)
Waiting for your test version  :Smile:

----------


## TheLuBu

I have added DH, WD and Crusader Scripts as provided by other users in this thread, but i haven't released the version by now! 

Please be patient  :Smile:

----------


## aznanimality

Hey man great job everythign works fine for me.
I just get like a dc every 1-2 hours and the bot just sticks there forever.

Hope you find time to deal with this error! 
I was digging aroudn and found this typically common way that people used to fix the issue

ElseIf CheckFor("Disconnect", "", Round(700 * $x_ratio), Round(340 * $y_ratio), Round(1200 * $x_ratio), Round(600 * $y_ratio), 1, 140) Then
MouseClick("left", Round(960 * $x_ratio), Round(632 * $y_ratio),1)
Sleep(100)
Send("{SPACE}")
Return

I have no idea how the ratios work in the bots. Hope you find that this is somewhat helpful in trying to handle disconnect issues!

----------


## TheLuBu

> Hey man great job everythign works fine for me.
> I just get like a dc every 1-2 hours and the bot just sticks there forever.
> 
> Hope you find time to deal with this error! 
> I was digging aroudn and found this typically common way that people used to fix the issue
> 
> ElseIf CheckFor("Disconnect", "", Round(700 * $x_ratio), Round(340 * $y_ratio), Round(1200 * $x_ratio), Round(600 * $y_ratio), 1, 140) Then
> MouseClick("left", Round(960 * $x_ratio), Round(632 * $y_ratio),1)
> Sleep(100)
> ...


First of all the bot has to work in all resolutions, then i will add other features  :Wink:  One step after another  :Big Grin: 

If you have Disconnects, please screenshot every part of it (the error message of diablo 3, the menu were you are landing, how to get back to game etc.) and upload them here. This will spare me a lot of time  :Smile:

----------


## Runereaver

Check inbox for feed back =)

----------


## Wrinkly

nevermind fixed it

----------


## tlai

> First of all the bot has to work in all resolutions, then i will add other features  One step after another 
> 
> If you have Disconnects, please screenshot every part of it (the error message of diablo 3, the menu were you are landing, how to get back to game etc.) and upload them here. This will spare me a lot of time


Do u have the info for 1680x1050?

----------


## TheLuBu

> Do u have the info for 1680x1050?


I dont have a 16:10 resolution, would love to get the images for it  :Wink:

----------


## ownedssanto

When update next ver.?

item sell or salvage 1920 * 1080

----------


## TheLuBu

> When update next ver.?
> 
> item sell or salvage 1920 * 1080


I'am working on it and this takes time... 
I will be at home in about 3-4 hours, than i can test everything i wrote and if everything works, i will be releasing an update

----------


## Askedos

First of all great work! The bot works pretty good but I'm stuck at stashing. It just says choosing the right stash and then nothing happens. I already tried to change the hexcode for the pixelsearch but got no luck. Res is 1920x1080 and I used the right bank icon.

----------


## Wrinkly

Simple question I got,

How do I make the bot repair? What config do I have to change?

Thank you!

----------


## Runereaver

Nothing it should auto repair when it needs to do so

----------


## SCRF

Awesome job, man! Thanks!

1920x1080, WD, which build should I use? I'm using wasssaaa GhomFights.au3 (thanks, wasssaaa!)

The bot enters the game, goes all the way to Ghom perfectly, but then it hits esc and clicks to leave, initiating the countdown, repeats

Am I doing something wrong?

----------


## Wrinkly

I tried to test it when it repairs my items so I intentionally got my items to yellow/red.

It didn't even try to repair it.

Is the bot programmed to repair after a certain amount of runs or something?

----------


## filastudium

> Nothing it should auto repair when it needs to do so


Yes, but i think this function works only if Sell/Salvage are selected. Another improvement to add at to-do-list  :Wink:

----------


## Runereaver

This happens when you dont chose the build ( barb/wd/dh etc) you need to specify your class

----------


## Runereaver

The bot will be updated today  :Smile:

----------


## TheLuBu

I Updated the Bot! See the first Page for Download location  :Smile: 
I tested all the functions and they work on 1920x1080, they also should work on 1366x768 and 1280x1024!
I will add 1680x1050, thanks for the Images!

Please tell me if something does not work, i will fix it as soon as i can!

----------


## interactivebiostud

I'm not at home to test the new version but in the old one, I had to change the quest check section.

It is the part where the bot joins the game and checks for azmodans face. If it finds the pixel, then it presses SPACE then tries to exit the game. I had to change the code to press ESCAPE to cancel azmodans talking because space only moved the conversation forward.

Have you also tried using mousedown and mouseup for the attack sequence? I find it much better at adapting to different attack speeds than constantly sending the same button over and over.

----------


## Runereaver

Testing  :Smile:

----------


## schlipperknoten

> I Updated the Bot! See the first Page for Download location 
> I tested all the functions and they work on 1920x1080, they also should work on 1366x768 and 1280x1024!
> I will add 1680x1050, thanks for the Images!
> 
> Please tell me if something does not work, i will fix it as soon as i can!


Havent tried the new one, but the old one worked pretty well. I forgot to mention, that the old one worked for me only in FULL-screen mode; at 1280x720 ! maybe this will help some1 having trouble getting the bot to work.

TheLubu, i would love to configure the bot to my wizard build- but i lack of knowledge. though i found the configuration (GhomSequence), i dont really know how to put everything right.

I use a fire mage and the fastest way to kill ghom for me is- unlike the bot does right now - just walk straight to ghom and spam him with normal attack (magic missile). 1-2 more skills (diamond skin and maybe meteors) would be nice too. However right now the bot goes to ghom, then stands for a while, then spawns a bubble, then goes back and stands for a while, loses like 40% of its HP during these sequences, and only then starts hitting. THis kind of holds me back from higher torments- my char dies at t4 when ghom has 30% life left- but it would be possible with the right configuration. How can i fix this - or rather configure my own skills?

----------


## Runereaver

> I Updated the Bot! See the first Page for Download location 
> I tested all the functions and they work on 1920x1080, they also should work on 1366x768 and 1280x1024!
> I will add 1680x1050, thanks for the Images!
> 
> Please tell me if something does not work, i will fix it as soon as i can!




Barbarian fiighting seems to be broken, the bot kinda spams 1 & L/R click ( mouse ) doesnt use 2-3 bufffs nor 4 buff . :S

----------


## nobusaibot

What resolution should I change? pc, game or both?! 

I´m using 1600x900 and bot cant find start button... Thx

----------


## Kalmah244

Tells me same on dh as b4 "you're dead", is it possibel tht dh is there as an option just that an rotation havnt been implented yet? or am i doing smth wrong so it isnt working? >.<, 1920x1080 windowed fullscreen, everything else goes smooth b4 i get to ghoms rooms.

----------


## TheLuBu

> What resolution should I change? pc, game or both?! 
> 
> I´m using 1600x900 and bot cant find start button... Thx


Send me Screenshots as described on the second post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SCRF

Enters the ladder, skips the cutscene, "leave menu found", escape, leave game, find quest, teleport, enters the ladder, same thing here  :Frown: 

1920x1080, WitchDoctor, 30 runs, Nothing

----------


## megaOnion

where is the skill builds you're suppose to use for each character? Specifically Wizard

----------


## zeronoob

no recomended builds for each class?

no info about protected area in the inventory or does in not exist?

is the bot stashing legendaries?

infos would be awsome...

----------


## Runereaver

Thanks for highlighting without cut-scene with Red color :d

I adjusted the barbarian behavior a little bit and its working perfectly for me now  :Smile: 

However after the boss dies the bot loots then it makes a click to the middle of the room and instantly gets menu and leaves game " thats really not normal " the click needs to be removed hes not even moving to the click destination before leaving the game.

after leaving it doesnt choose the correct quest and gets stuck after resuming.

----------


## Peety

The last click is to get the gold aswell if the boss has died on you and by looting you didn't move. So it's okay. But the other thing..I experience the same thing. Bot leaves the game and scrolls too less and start the quests .2 instead of Kill Ghom. Restarting the bot didn't solve it.

----------


## Runereaver

> The last click is to get the gold aswell if the boss has died on you and by looting you didn't move. So it's okay. But the other thing..I experience the same thing. Bot leaves the game and scrolls too less and start the quests .2 instead of Kill Ghom. Restarting the bot didn't solve it.


 yup same issue here :S

If you are using [Sell mode] the bot moves to merchant performs repair then sells your items in lightning speed.... LIGHTNING SPEED which is not human like  :Smile:

----------


## Runereaver

Check page 5 for recommended builds

----------


## freddykrueger66

had the same problem with the bot picking the 2nd quest, i fixed it by going into the v2.1.au3 file and look for Func LookForQuest() there you have this code For $i = 1 To 5
MouseClick("left", _GetCoord("Quest Down Button", True), _GetCoord("Quest Down Button", False))
Sleep(100)
Next

change the 1 To 5 to 1 To 7, by doing this the game scrolls down 2 more times and picks the correct quest. for the ppl that dont know this, install autoit to run the au3 file, dont use the exe since its outdated

----------


## freddykrueger66

another issue i have is that the bot doesn't register any drops, log says i dropped 0 items while there are several yellows on the floor that don't get picked up. cant seem to find the issue in the code

edit: interesting, i changed the area in which the loot was searched, and the bot tried to pick up the yellow text in chat, regular yellows however not. so I think its a problem with the exact colour

----------


## Runereaver

> had the same problem with the bot picking the 2nd quest, i fixed it by going into the v2.1.au3 file and look for Func LookForQuest() there you have this code For $i = 1 To 5
> MouseClick("left", _GetCoord("Quest Down Button", True), _GetCoord("Quest Down Button", False))
> Sleep(100)
> Next
> 
> change the 1 To 5 to 1 To 7, by doing this the game scrolls down 2 more times and picks the correct quest. for the ppl that dont know this, install autoit to run the au3 file, dont use the exe since its outdated




I tried this an hour ago, it worked once then it started picking the quest above the preferred one again :S

The bot is still in beta guys Chill and its getting heavily updated everyday, beside you all need to provide all resolutions mentioned in page 1 so the author can continue with the tweaks and fixes.

----------


## mrfran

I've been getting recursion error at line 81 after 100+ runs. Anyone else having the same issue?

----------


## regi100

thanks for the update LuBu!

When I use "Loot: Sell" mode, after the inventory check "almost full" it went to the tash, opens it and the message "choosing right slot" is shown, nothing more, bot freezes!?

Any clues/ideas for that, reproduceable? (screen: 1920x1080)
may thanks bro!

----------


## Runereaver

> thanks for the update LuBu!
> 
> When I use "Loot: Sell" mode, after the inventory check "almost full" it went to the tash, opens it and the message "choosing right slot" is shown, nothing more, bot freezes!?
> 
> Any clues/ideas for that, reproduceable? (screen: 1920x1080)
> may thanks bro!



Your slot must have its picture as Gems, check page 1 for how to set it up, the desired tab(stash slot) must have its picture set to Gems

----------


## regi100

> Your slot must have its picture as Gems, check page 1 for how to set it up, the desired tab(stash slot) must have its picture set to Gems


thanks for that quick one - sry I forgot to mention, already had the upper image changed to the gems, any restrictions for the three other images to set?
thats weird, any ideas?

thx guys

(btw: nothing special found on page1 according how to set this up)

----------


## schlipperknoten

> Hi ppl ive downloaded the bot and it greats, ive made some changes for my pc:
> 
> And im sharing some stuff here:
> 
> If u want the WichDoctor or the Crusader, download this file and replace it in ur bot directory:
> Fighting Secuences
> 
> The builds used:
> 
> ...



Do you have another build for mage? This build fails at higher torments. Moreover, i play a fire build whose dot dmg is far anove any archon, so all i need is a config with normal attack. DOnt know how to edit this script properly. would appreciate some help.

----------


## wasssaaa

> Do you have another build for mage? This build fails at higher torments. Moreover, i play a fire build whose dot dmg is far anove any archon, so all i need is a config with normal attack. DOnt know how to edit this script properly. would appreciate some help.


Have plenty wizard builds, the one shown in that skill calculator is the one Lubu uses in his bot, im going to be honnest im still using the old v1.2 with some tweeks. But i just wanted to show some support to the post, i did T3 with this build in the old days 1,7m dps. Now i have 2m dps and my elemental has also grown i do T4, this is the build.

Wizard - Game Guide - Diablo III this build was implemented by a user dont remember the name now sorry.

The hydra is drop behind ghom by the bot its already in the secuences since they are the same, u need to kill ghom in 20 secs with this build if not u dont have any skill to continue the fight to kill him. U need to kill while ure in archon

If u dont use archon, then u can still use the hydra. just add the fire skill to click 2 and see how it works.

----------


## SCRF

> Enters the ladder, skips the cutscene, "leave menu found", escape, leave game, find quest, teleport, enters the ladder, same thing here 
> 
> 1920x1080, WitchDoctor, 30 runs, Nothing


So, what I'm doing wrong?

----------


## Wrinkly

I just had a question,

How do I make it so that after it kills Ghom and when it leaves the game, how can I make it so that it delays a bit before attempting to choose the Kill Ghom quest again?

My computer isn't that fast so sometimes it tries to do it before I'm even in the screen to choose quest/resume game etc.

----------


## kokokozi

> I just had a question,
> 
> How do I make it so that after it kills Ghom and when it leaves the game, how can I make it so that it delays a bit before attempting to choose the Kill Ghom quest again?
> 
> My computer isn't that fast so sometimes it tries to do it before I'm even in the screen to choose quest/resume game etc.


I'm no script expert, but I was having the exact same problem. I fixed it by going into the v2.1.au3 file and altering lines 101 and 102, changing it to:
LeaveCurrentMenu()
Sleep(15000)

Hope it helps!

----------


## wertyxhts

How do I make the loot area bigger? Sometimes it misses drops because Ghom is almost off screen.

----------


## TheLuBu

> Havent tried the new one, but the old one worked pretty well. I forgot to mention, that the old one worked for me only in FULL-screen mode; at 1280x720 ! maybe this will help some1 having trouble getting the bot to work.
> 
> TheLubu, i would love to configure the bot to my wizard build- but i lack of knowledge. though i found the configuration (GhomSequence), i dont really know how to put everything right.
> 
> I use a fire mage and the fastest way to kill ghom for me is- unlike the bot does right now - just walk straight to ghom and spam him with normal attack (magic missile). 1-2 more skills (diamond skin and maybe meteors) would be nice too. However right now the bot goes to ghom, then stands for a while, then spawns a bubble, then goes back and stands for a while, loses like 40% of its HP during these sequences, and only then starts hitting. THis kind of holds me back from higher torments- my char dies at t4 when ghom has 30% life left- but it would be possible with the right configuration. How can i fix this - or rather configure my own skills?


I need a Skillbuild link and i can test a rotation. As i only have a Wizard i can't get any other skillbuilds




> What resolution should I change? pc, game or both?! 
> 
> I´m using 1600x900 and bot cant find start button... Thx


1600x900 is not added yet, will be added today  :Smile: 




> Tells me same on dh as b4 "you're dead", is it possibel tht dh is there as an option just that an rotation havnt been implented yet? or am i doing smth wrong so it isnt working? >.<, 1920x1080 windowed fullscreen, everything else goes smooth b4 i get to ghoms rooms.


There is no DH Rotation yet!




> Enters the ladder, skips the cutscene, "leave menu found", escape, leave game, find quest, teleport, enters the ladder, same thing here 
> 
> 1920x1080, WitchDoctor, 30 runs, Nothing


Which class do you play? 




> where is the skill builds you're suppose to use for each character? Specifically Wizard


I will add the Skills currently added today




> no recomended builds for each class?
> 
> no info about protected area in the inventory or does in not exist?
> 
> is the bot stashing legendaries?
> 
> infos would be awsome...


I will add the information today.




> The last click is to get the gold aswell if the boss has died on you and by looting you didn't move. So it's okay. But the other thing..I experience the same thing. Bot leaves the game and scrolls too less and start the quests .2 instead of Kill Ghom. Restarting the bot didn't solve it.


As i already said, i changed a lot of things  :Smile:  This wrong choosing of the quest is a little bug, i have to investigate. I should be able to solve it today (or at least find a solution)



> yup same issue here :S
> 
> If you are using [Sell mode] the bot moves to merchant performs repair then sells your items in lightning speed.... LIGHTNING SPEED which is not human like


It should be fast, shouldn't it?  :Big Grin: 



> had the same problem with the bot picking the 2nd quest, i fixed it by going into the v2.1.au3 file and look for Func LookForQuest() there you have this code For $i = 1 To 5
> MouseClick("left", _GetCoord("Quest Down Button", True), _GetCoord("Quest Down Button", False))
> Sleep(100)
> Next
> 
> change the 1 To 5 to 1 To 7, by doing this the game scrolls down 2 more times and picks the correct quest. for the ppl that dont know this, install autoit to run the au3 file, dont use the exe since its outdated


This is the way the bot works now. But, as it seems, the count of clicks differs for each resolution. 5 is the correct count for 1920x1080. I will investigate further  :Wink: 




> another issue i have is that the bot doesn't register any drops, log says i dropped 0 items while there are several yellows on the floor that don't get picked up. cant seem to find the issue in the code
> 
> edit: interesting, i changed the area in which the loot was searched, and the bot tried to pick up the yellow text in chat, regular yellows however not. so I think its a problem with the exact colour


No resolution, no config.ini, no screenshots? I can't help you!




> I've been getting recursion error at line 81 after 100+ runs. Anyone else having the same issue?


Have you downloaded the last version? There is no recursion in this version since the beginning  :Wink: . Could you provide a screenshot?




> thanks for the update LuBu!
> 
> When I use "Loot: Sell" mode, after the inventory check "almost full" it went to the tash, opens it and the message "choosing right slot" is shown, nothing more, bot freezes!?
> 
> Any clues/ideas for that, reproduceable? (screen: 1920x1080)
> may thanks bro!


There is no need to set the Icon to the Bankstash, removed it. Instead you can choose the right Bankslot in the GUI. I had wrong standard value inside the code, corrected it for the next version.
As for now, just choose the right slot in he GUI and save it, your error should be solved!




> Do you have another build for mage? This build fails at higher torments. Moreover, i play a fire build whose dot dmg is far anove any archon, so all i need is a config with normal attack. DOnt know how to edit this script properly. would appreciate some help.


Please show me your skill build and describe the way to play the build, and i will try to add the rotation  :Smile: 




> I just had a question,
> 
> How do I make it so that after it kills Ghom and when it leaves the game, how can I make it so that it delays a bit before attempting to choose the Kill Ghom quest again?
> 
> My computer isn't that fast so sometimes it tries to do it before I'm even in the screen to choose quest/resume game etc.


I will add another check for this, thanks for your reply  :Smile: 




> How do I make the loot area bigger? Sometimes it misses drops because Ghom is almost off screen.


No resolution, no config.ini, no screenshots? I can't help you!

----------


## Kalmah244

ty for the answer, ima send u an pm

----------


## TheLuBu

> I'm no script expert, but I was having the exact same problem. I fixed it by going into the v2.1.au3 file and altering lines 101 and 102, changing it to:
> LeaveCurrentMenu()
> Sleep(15000)
> 
> Hope it helps!


I added a bigger sleep in another function, it should work in the next version  :Smile:

----------


## Jimroc

Just registered to say thanks for the scripts TheLuBu. I'm having a lot of fun with it  :Smile:

----------


## mrfran

I just redownloaded the new script.. I tried running it but it game me the error message: "Array variable has incorrect number of subscripts or subscript dimension range exceeded"

the line that it flagged was line 698 which contains this:




> If $dimension = True Then
> $ret = $split[1] * $xratio
> ElseIf $dimension = False Then
> $ret = $split[2] * $yratio
> EndIf
> Return $ret

----------


## TheLuBu

> I just redownloaded the new script.. I tried running it but it game me the error message: "Array variable has incorrect number of subscripts or subscript dimension range exceeded"
> 
> the line that it flagged was line 698 which contains this:


Config.ini? when/where did this happen? Do you have the latest release?

----------


## TheLuBu

> Check page 5 for recommended builds


Your Inbox is full again  :Wink:

----------


## Runereaver

> Your Inbox is full again


Facepalm..  :Big Grin:  I am waiting and waiting, cleared it.

----------


## mrfran

> Config.ini? when/where did this happen? Do you have the latest release?


It happens as soon as I run the script. Here's the config




> [LootType]
> Legendary=1
> Yellow=0
> Blue=0
> 
> [Settings]
> usepotion=1
> Resolution=1024x768
> Class=Wizard
> ...

----------


## detroit1103

Great bot. My only problem is: When I'm using this on 1366x768 and 1920x1080 the mouse sometimes selects the quest above and below Kill Ghom. I have used the Wizard fighting log and made my own adjustments to use it for my WD and absolutely love the salvage, stashing, and pick up.

----------


## Wrinkly

I just had 2 more questions:

1. [Settings]
usepotion=1
Resolution=1024x768
Class=Wizard
Loot=Nothing
ShutDown=0
CloseWhisper=0
RunFor=60
Bankslot=4

What does the RunFor=120 mean? Does that mean it will only do 120 runs? I haven't been passed 60 runs in total so I wouldn't know what this is :/.

2. My bot is running completely fine, but I just noticed that it suddenly turned off for no reason? The autoit is gone from the background as well. Hasn't passed 60 runs.

----------


## TheLuBu

> I just had 2 more questions:
> 
> 1. [Settings]
> usepotion=1
> Resolution=1024x768
> Class=Wizard
> Loot=Nothing
> ShutDown=0
> CloseWhisper=0
> ...


120 is the time in Minutes the bot will run





> Great bot. My only problem is: When I'm using this on 1366x768 and 1920x1080 the mouse sometimes selects the quest above and below Kill Ghom. I have used the Wizard fighting log and made my own adjustments to use it for my WD and absolutely love the salvage, stashing, and pick up.


i am currently working on the Quest selection, please wait awhile  :Wink:

----------


## Wrinkly

Ah, thanks for the fast answer.

Is there any way to make it infinite? Lol.

----------


## TheLuBu

Yes, set runs to zero (0)

----------


## Wrinkly

Thank you!

----------


## detroit1103

> i am currently working on the Quest selection, please wait awhile


Take your time man. 

For anyone wanting a WITCH DOCTOR set up...USE THIS BUILD and then replace this script where the Wizard's section is inside the GhomFights script. 

Func wizard()
Sleep(500)
MouseMove(Round(902 * $x_ratio), Round(192 * $y_ratio)) ; Move mouse straight
Sleep(500)
MouseClick("Left", Round(390 * $x_ratio), Round(510 * $y_ratio)) ; Move against wall
Sleep(100)
Send("1")
Sleep(300)
Send("2")
Sleep(300)
Send("3")
Sleep(500)
Send("4")
Send("{SHIFTDOWN}")
MouseClick("Right")
Sleep(200)
MouseMove(Round(823 * $x_ratio), Round(232 * $y_ratio)) ; Point mouse straight
MouseDown("Left")
Sleep(5000)
MouseClick("Right")
Send("{SHIFTUP}")
$questcomplete = False
MouseDown("right")
Do
$coord = PixelSearch(Round(560 * $x_ratio), Round(540 * $y_ratio), Round(630 * $x_ratio), Round(580 * $y_ratio), $questcompleteclr, 10)
If @error Then
SearchHealthBar()
UseHealthPot()
Sleep(Random(150, 300, 1))
If IsPlayerDead() Then Return False
Else
MouseUp("right")
$questcomplete = True
Sleep(10)
EndIf
Until $questcomplete
Return True
EndFunc ;==>wizard




It isn't perfect, but it does the job just fine for me on T4-T5

----------


## TheLuBu

> Take your time man. 
> 
> For anyone wanting a WITCH DOCTOR set up...USE THIS BUILD and then replace this script where the Wizard's section is inside the GhomFights script. 
> 
> Func wizard()
> Sleep(500)
> MouseMove(Round(902 * $x_ratio), Round(192 * $y_ratio)) ; Move mouse straight
> Sleep(500)
> MouseClick("Left", Round(390 * $x_ratio), Round(510 * $y_ratio)) ; Move against wall
> ...


I added your Build to the bot, thank you very much  :Smile: 
I think the next version will be released in a few hours  :Smile:

----------


## CyberRaver

Tried this on my well geared dh, it mostl stood in the green shit and died a lot, works though but I suspect the dh profile is a bit meh good bot  :Smile:

----------


## Jimroc

> Tried this on my well geared dh, it mostl stood in the green shit and died a lot, works though but I suspect the dh profile is a bit meh good bot


You really need one of these.
Mara&#39;s Kaleidoscope - Game Guide - Diablo III

Makes it impossible to die.

----------


## Runereaver

> Tried this on my well geared dh, it mostl stood in the green shit and died a lot, works though but I suspect the dh profile is a bit meh good bot


Tbh the best thing to do is bot this with a barb, or get some poison immunity item  :Smile:

----------


## CyberRaver

Ill see what my chest bot has gotten me tonight  :Wink: 
otherwise ill just use that until I can gear a barb to do the same

----------


## Kalmah244

afaik a dh rotation havnt been implented yet in the current version o.O, pointing at the part u mentioned tht ur dh mostly died cyber

----------


## detroit1103

> Tbh the best thing to do is bot this with a barb, or get some poison immunity item


With the script I just posted an hour ago, my WD kills Ghom in about 10-15 seconds on T4-T5. I use potion at 30% hp, I have it spamming Spirit Walk. I take nearly no damage. The only thing that makes this script not work well is the quest selection on both 1366x766 and 1920x1080. It selects the quest above or below like 3/5 times. If that gets fixed, I will work on making a Wiz, DH, Monk, and Barb script this weekend with maybe 2-3 builds per class.

----------


## Jimroc

> With the script I just posted an hour ago, my WD kills Ghom in about 10-15 seconds on T4-T5. I use potion at 30% hp, I have it spamming Spirit Walk. I take nearly no damage. The only thing that makes this script not work well is the quest selection on both 1366x766 and 1920x1080. It selects the quest above or below like 3/5 times. If that gets fixed, I will work on making a Wiz, DH, Monk, and Barb script this weekend with maybe 2-3 builds per class.


I changed the Quest select code to use this instead:
MouseWheel("DOWN", 2)
Sleep(100)

Seems to be more stable for me at least.

----------


## detroit1103

> I changed the Quest select code to use this instead:
> MouseWheel("DOWN", 2)
> Sleep(100)
> 
> Seems to be more stable for me at least.


What line did you edit? I have looked at maybe 3 ways to change this. Will try that now on laptops and desktop. Thank you, here's to hoping that will be a fix.

----------


## Jimroc

> What line in which file did you edit? Will try that now on laptops and desktop. Thank you, here's to hoping that will be a fix.


In the file "Kill Ghom All Resolutions v2.1.au3", search for function "LookForQuest()".
After the edit it should look like this:



```
	WEnd
	;For $i = 1 To 5
	;	MouseClick("left", _GetCoord("Quest Down Button", True), _GetCoord("Quest Down Button", False))
	;	Sleep(100)
	;Next
;~ 	MouseClick("left", _GetCoord("Quest Down Button", True), _GetCoord("Quest Down Button", False))
;~ 	Sleep(100)
	MouseWheel("DOWN", 2)
	Sleep(100)
```

----------


## detroit1103

Working great. Thank you. Now, if only this fat trash would drop some Zuni's, a Starmetal, and a pair of gloves.

----------


## BlooDSki

my bot sometimes starts before it is done loading in the menu and ends up clicking the wrong quest is there anyway i can slow it down?

----------


## detroit1103

You can slow it down. You'll have to have AutoIt and add in Pause breaks in the script.

----------


## indiu88

I'm sorry, this might have been addressed before, i looked through the thread but no answers. I'm still getting the infinite waypoint bug. It opens my inventory, closes it, then opens the map and will go on forever looking for it. However, when I hit esc 3 times to clear the map screen, bring up the pause screen, close the pause screen and then bring up the map, it will find the waypoint and resume the script as normal.

[LootType]
Legendary=1
Yellow=1
Blue=0

[Settings]
usepotion=0
Resolution=1024x768
Class=Wizard
Loot=Sell
ShutDown=0
CloseWhisper=0
RunFor=120
[Debug]
SelfOnMap=1503,200
$xratio=1
$yratio=1
Current=Paused
CoordName=ChatBoxStash
[Stats]
StartDate=[2014-05-08 09:21:10]
LastDate=[2014-05-08 09:28:46]
Runs=5
Sets=0
Legend=0
Yellow=14
Blues=0
Blacksmith=0
Merchant=0
Repairs=0
XP=23920000
Gold=113440
Resolution=1680x1050

----------


## TheLuBu

Your using and old Version of the Script, the actual version does not search for the Waypoint anymore...

----------


## Runereaver

> With the script I just posted an hour ago, my WD kills Ghom in about 10-15 seconds on T4-T5. I use potion at 30% hp, I have it spamming Spirit Walk. I take nearly no damage. The only thing that makes this script not work well is the quest selection on both 1366x766 and 1920x1080. It selects the quest above or below like 3/5 times. If that gets fixed, I will work on making a Wiz, DH, Monk, and Barb script this weekend with maybe 2-3 builds per class.



Its working now  :Smile:  Start with making a barb build tomorrow is my birthday I need some gifts :P

----------


## blazyb

Think you can make a version working with 1920x1200 resolution? (16:10)

----------


## TheLuBu

Ok i updated the bot again, it should always select the right quest now.

Changelog in the second Post, Download in the first one.

Thank you very much Runereaver for your help  :Smile:

----------


## TheLuBu

> Think you can make a version working with 1920x1200 resolution? (16:10)


Sure i can  :Wink: 

I need Images as described in the 2nd post

----------


## TheLuBu

I will be away over the weekend, beginning right now  :Wink:  

I will answer everything on monday, hope to see only good news then  :Big Grin:

----------


## Runereaver

> I will be away over the weekend, beginning right now  
> 
> I will answer everything on monday, hope to see only good news then


Have fun LuBu, great work  :Smile:

----------


## TheLuBu

Just seen

~350 downloads but only a handful of people saying thank you or contributing with their ideas, images or Builds. Im a little bit sad right now...

----------


## Runereaver

> Just seen
> 
> ~350 downloads but only a handful of people saying thank you or contributing with their ideas, images or Builds. Im a little bit sad right now...


Leeeeechers... leeeechers everywhere... 
make downloads available for registered users only

----------


## Aquario

Unfortunately, the bot does not work for me. Once I enter the Larder and the cutscene is over, it'll wait a while, move a bit and then says "You're dead" before leaving the game, while Ghom is beating on me  :Frown:

----------


## Runereaver

> Unfortunately, the bot does not work for me. Once I enter the Larder and the cutscene is over, it'll wait a while, move a bit and then says "You're dead" before leaving the game, while Ghom is beating on me


Read the first page completely, thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Aquario

> Read the first page completely, thank you


Hmm, I actually did, windowed fullscreen, skip cutscenes etc. Am I missing something here? Config.ini as below.

[LootType]
Legendary=1
Yellow=0
Blue=0
[Settings]
usepotion=1
ShutDown=0
CloseWhisper=0
Bankslot=3
RunFor=60
Loot=Nothing
Class=WitchDoctor
[Stats]
StartDate=[2014-05-08 22:33:32]
LastDate=[2014-05-08 22:34:26]
Resolution=1920x1080
Runs=1
Sets=0
Legend=0
Yellow=0
Blues=0
Blacksmith=0
Merchant=0
Repairs=0
XP=0
Gold=0
[Debug]
Current=Looking for Quest
SelfOnMap=1737,205
$xratio=1
$yratio=1

----------


## WAREHOUSE77

> Just seen
> ~350 downloads but only a handful of people saying thank you or contributing with their ideas, images or Builds. Im a little bit sad right now...


I'm new to the site and would have thanked you yesterday when I downloaded your script, LuBu, but today is the very first day I've been able to post! I wasn't able to get the bot to work, but I certainly appreciate you posting it. I'll give you another thank you when I get it to run correctly. I appreciate the hard work you've put in with this project. It sounds like it works great for other users. Mine gets stuck searching for a waypoint (top left corner, keeps counting up) at the very beginning. The bot starts the game, and then pulls up map, and then completes the inventory check...but it never finds the waypoint to port to Ghom. It's gotta be something I'm doing wrong so I'll mess with it tonight and post the config file if I still have issues.

Thanks again dude!

----------


## Zxyxz

1. What is your error? Message or where is it stuck? After killing Ghom, the mouse goes to the corner of the screen (Around the gate when you enter the room to kill Ghom.) Not going even close to any of the items. 
2. Post your config.ini (open with editor and copy here)
[LootType]
Legendary=1
Yellow=1
Blue=1

[Settings]
usepotion=1
Resolution=1920x1080
Class=Demon Hunter
Loot=Sell
ShutDown=0
CloseWhisper=0
RunFor=900
Bankslot=1
[Debug]
SelfOnMap=1737,205
$xratio=1
$yratio=1
Current=Looking for Leave Menu
CoordName=ChatBoxStash
[Stats]
StartDate=[2014-05-08 07:52:00]
LastDate=[2014-05-08 07:54:44]
Runs=1
Sets=5
Legend=84
Yellow=21
Blues=0
Blacksmith=0
Merchant=0
Repairs=0
XP=0
Gold=0
Resolution=1920x1080

3. What does the tooltip say? Looting Items. 


This is a screenshot of one of the runs I just did with the tool, this time it went past the gate. http://i.gyazo.com/d3d7e9cc8e884bd6384dd1874c694980.png

----------


## romalol2

I was following you since you started this thread days ago, and I just registered to give thanks for sharing your hard work on this project.
After some days not working well the selecting quest, finally runs perfectly at 1920x1080 resolution !! 
Good job man keep going, I will help you if needed. 
have a nice weekend!

----------


## CyberRaver

Adding my thanks for a the bot, following this with great interest

----------


## Zxyxz

> u have a problem with the leavemenu, i can only tell u how to fix if ur using the source.


What do you mean by using the source?

----------


## wasssaaa

> What do you mean by using the source?


i just deleted my answer i tought u where never going to reply again, do u use the *.exe or the *.au3 file to make the bot work? i can tell u the fix if ur using the au3 file, if u use the exe u cant edit the file.

----------


## Jimroc

> i just deleted my answer i tought u where never going to reply again, do u use the *.exe or the *.au3 file to make the bot work? i can tell u the fix if ur using the au3 file, if u use the exe u cant edit the file.


Please share your fix for the LootItem function.
I'm having the same issue as Zxyxz.

----------


## Zxyxz

> i just deleted my answer i tought u where never going to reply again, do u use the *.exe or the *.au3 file to make the bot work? i can tell u the fix if ur using the au3 file, if u use the exe u cant edit the file.


Oh, I'm using the .au3 file.

----------


## wasssaaa

> Please share your fix for the LootItem function.
> I'm having the same issue as Zxyxz.


its not a lootitem error its because ur bot is not hitting Escape key properly maybe coz of lag, maybe some other reason searchi this code:



```
Func LeaveCurrentMenu()
	print("Preparing to Leave")
	$found = False
	print("Looking for Leave Menu")
	Send("{ESC}")
	While Not $found
		; Looks  for the "Leave" button
		$coord = PixelSearch(Round(106 * $x_ratio), Round(202 * $y_ratio), Round(252 * $x_ratio), Round(394 * $y_ratio), 0xA4733B, 15)
		If Not @error Then
			$found = True;
			print("Leave Menu Found")
			MouseClick("left", Round(220 * $x_ratio), Round(341 * $y_ratio), 1, 15)
		Else
		EndIf;
	WEnd
EndFunc   ;==>LeaveCurrentMenu
```

replace for 



```
Func  LeaveCurrentMenu()
   print("Preparing to Leave")
   $found = False
   while NOT $found
	     ; Looks  for the "Leave" button
	      $coord = PixelSearch(Round(106 * $x_ratio), Round(202 * $y_ratio), Round(252 * $x_ratio), Round(394 * $y_ratio), 0xA4733B, 15)
	      If Not @error Then
	      $found = true;
	      print("Leave Menu Found")
	      Sleep(300)
          MouseClick("left", Round(220 * $x_ratio), Round(341 * $y_ratio), 1, 15)
      Else
		  print("Looking for Leave Menu")
		  Sleep(1000)
		  Send("{ESC}")
		  Sleep(2000)
	  EndIf;
   WEnd
EndFunc
```

now im just guessing here i havent used the new bot so im not 100% sure this will work for u, but i think it will. check it out.

----------


## Posix

wrong post sorry

----------


## wasssaaa

> Hey,
> 
> Finally made account here on ownedcore just to thank you for this and give my experience from this bot.
> .
> Today i had bot going on for 7h. The only things ive set bot to pick up is legendarys and gems. 
> I've turned off option sell items and all chat channels are off.. But after 7h of going he made me 10 paragon lvls and 20m gold which is GREAT!...
> but... i had only 1 legendary in my bag.. nothing else. Looking on my logs i see this:
> Total Runs = 221
> Total SetItems = 5
> ...


I think ur posting in the wrong bot, since this bot dosent has a set up to pick gems coz ghom dosent drop gems at all, ur mostly picking potions. And the legs ur picking is coz the same color used for legs can be found in the lootzone of the bot ur using, but as i said ur probably using another bot.

----------


## Runereaver

> Hey,
> 
> Finally made account here on ownedcore just to thank you for this and give my experience from this bot.
> .
> Today i had bot going on for 7h. The only things ive set bot to pick up is legendarys and gems. 
> I've turned off option sell items and all chat channels are off.. But after 7h of going he made me 10 paragon lvls and 20m gold which is GREAT!...
> but... i had only 1 legendary in my bag.. nothing else. Looking on my logs i see this:
> Total Runs = 221
> Total SetItems = 5
> ...




Did you set chat to whisper ? because the bot can find legendaries from your clan and chat  :Smile:  so you must set it to whisper  :Smile:

----------


## Posix

> I think ur posting in the wrong bot, since this bot dosent has a set up to pick gems coz ghom dosent drop gems at all, ur mostly picking potions. And the legs ur picking is coz the same color used for legs can be found in the lootzone of the bot ur using, but as i said ur probably using another bot.


lol ye wrong bot deffinetly....the other is also called v2...sorry for wrong post  :Wink:

----------


## Zxyxz

> its not a lootitem error its because ur bot is not hitting Escape key properly maybe coz of lag, maybe some other reason searchi this code:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Func LeaveCurrentMenu()
> 	print("Preparing to Leave")
> 	$found = False
> 	print("Looking for Leave Menu")
> ...


It's still going to http://i.gyazo.com/a3ca8cd9e912c4d1dc996f4307f3eac7.png this spot as soon as the boss is killed, not picking up or even going close to the blue/yellow items on the ground

----------


## detri

Thanks for sharing, LuBu.

I identified two bugs. 

1) In the code the $class switch looks for "Witch Doktor" but the GUI saves it as WitchDoctor
2) If you have a pet there is a number indicator ( for example how many dogs are alive). That number is green like a set item and the bot is trying to click it and will never leave the game.

----------


## detri

> It's still going to http://i.gyazo.com/a3ca8cd9e912c4d1dc996f4307f3eac7.png this spot as soon as the boss is killed, not picking up or even going close to the blue/yellow items on the ground


Same problem, see you have that cat with the green number. The bot thinks it's a set item.

----------


## wasssaaa

> Same problem, see you have that cat with the green number. The bot thinks it's a set item.


this shoulndt be a problem since the loot zone is not close from ur dogs numbers, unless ur resolution is big like 1024 or something close to that. I guess i wont answer more questions until i start using the bot. Im not boting Ghom anymore, i was just trying to help.
U will have to wait until lubu comes back.

----------


## Zxyxz

Oh, what detri said does make a lot of sense. I'll try it without the pet. And thanks for the help wassaaa.

----------


## Vanness

Just tested v2.1 in 1280x1024

1. Why does the bot enter the chat when checking inventory? It clash with the portal of keep 3.
2. After the bot go to keep 3, it cant move until the chat window fade out (caused by ^ )
3. Still cant quit properly after kill ghom. ESC 1 time will only close the quest popup, the bot will click at the coord of exit (but no exit button) and got error.

Will test for more  :Smile:

----------


## Runereaver

> Just tested v2.1 in 1280x1024
> 
> 1. Why does the bot enter the chat when checking inventory? It clash with the portal of keep 3.
> 2. After the bot go to keep 3, it cant move until the chat window fade out (caused by ^ )
> 3. Still cant quit properly after kill ghom. ESC 1 time will only close the quest popup, the bot will click at the coord of exit (but no exit button) and got error.
> 
> Will test for more


I don't want to sound rude mate  :Smile:  but ... seriously people stop downloading and using without reading...

please mate check page 1 scroll down to second post and read what you have to do to make the bot work for your resolution  :Smile:  Gl bro pm me, you need help.

You have to download the tool and provide the messing screen shots. ( make sure your desktop and your game have the same resolution )

----------


## Vanness

> I don't want to sound rude mate  but ... seriously people stop downloading and using without reading...
> 
> please mate check page 1 scroll down to second post and read what you have to do to make the bot work for your resolution  Gl bro pm me, you need help.
> 
> You have to download the tool and provide the messing screen shots. ( make sure your desktop and your game have the same resolution )


I don't want to sound rude too but, I was the one sent TheLuBu the screenshots for 1280x1024 from the first day, and now Im testing it to check bug since he's not using that res  :Wink:

----------


## IronSausage68

Derp. Fixed my problem.

----------


## Runereaver

> I don't want to sound rude too but, I was the one sent TheLuBu the screenshots for 1280x1024 from the first day, and now Im testing it to check bug since he's not using that res


It says you need to provide more screens :d

----------


## Vanness

> It says you need to provide more screens :d


Pretty sure sent all images including "Stash open with chatbox open". Waiting for a further instruction from him then.

----------


## Jimroc

> It's still going to http://i.gyazo.com/a3ca8cd9e912c4d1dc996f4307f3eac7.png this spot as soon as the boss is killed, not picking up or even going close to the blue/yellow items on the ground


The bot is trying to loot yellow items in your chat window. Until Lubu fixes the loot area you can change the color of the "System Messages" to something other than yellow in the Options/Chat settings. Worked for me at least.

----------


## nyth1337

Hey, first ty for your work!

my bot get stuck when ghom is dead. it shows "found leave menu" and doing nothing. iam using the .au3 file to start.

can any1 help me or i need to w8 for Lubu returns?  :Frown:

----------


## wasssaaa

> Hey, first ty for your work!
> 
> my bot get stuck when ghom is dead. it shows "found leave menu" and doing nothing. iam using the .au3 file to start.
> 
> can any1 help me or i need to w8 for Lubu returns?


try the solution i gave to leavemenu in page 13.

----------


## nyth1337

mh ok now it opens the menu and clicking "leave game" but then error shows up

Line 188 (File......):
menutimer()
^ERROR

Errir: Unknown function name.

----------


## Nerka

Hey there and thx for this awesome bot!

I´ve been a member here before but when it had another name.. unfortunately I cant remember my acc name nor my pw.. anyhow.

I´ve got some problems now with the new update.

I´ve downloaded all the new files and attached to my folder. But the bot still runs on the old files..
In your "dowload here" there is no new exe file so I used the old one. I´ve deleted all old files but the bot still searches for a waypoint.
Maybe I´m just a complete newb at this shit hehe.

"------------------ Kill Ghom All Resolutions v2.0.0.6 ------------------
[2014-05-08 19:19:55]
[2014-05-08 19:25:04]
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Detected Resolution = 1366x768
Total Runs = 1
Total Sets = 0
Total Legendaries = 0
....
[LootType]
Legendary=1
Yellow=1
Blue=0

[Settings]
usepotion=1
Resolution=1024x768
Class=Crusader
Loot=Sell
ShutDown=0
CloseWhisper=0
RunFor=120
[Debug]
SelfOnMap=1236,146
$xratio=1
$yratio=1
Current=Waypoint Search Nr.25
CoordName=ChatBoxStash
....
Resolution=1366x768
What am I doing wrong? This file is deleted and replace with the new one. But this is what the botstats says...
Please help a little newb like me out  :Frown: !

----------


## wasssaaa

> mh ok now it opens the menu and clicking "leave game" but then error shows up
> 
> Line 188 (File......):
> menutimer()
> ^ERROR
> 
> Errir: Unknown function name.


delete that line since that function dosent exist anymore and it will be fixed

----------


## wasssaaa

> Hey there and thx for this awesome bot!
> 
> I´ve been a member here before but when it had another name.. unfortunately I cant remember my acc name nor my pw.. anyhow.
> 
> I´ve got some problems now with the new update.
> 
> I´ve downloaded all the new files and attached to my folder. But the bot still runs on the old files..
> In your "dowload here" there is no new exe file so used the old one. I´ve deleted all old files but the bot still searches for a waypoint.
> Maybe I´m just a complete newb and this shit hehe.
> ...


The *.exe is old dude, use the file Kill Ghom All Ress. au3, right click "RUN", easy

and u need autoit tool

----------


## Nerka

> The *.exe is old dude, use the file Kill Ghom All Ress. au3, right click "RUN", easy
> 
> and u need autoit tool


Thx alot for the help. Works perfect now  :Smile: !!

----------


## BlooDSki

my bot get stucks in game sometimes it doesnt select the right quest and im just sittin in the game with only keeps lvl 2 waypoint what can i do to fix this?

----------


## Runereaver

> my bot get stucks in game sometimes it doesnt select the right quest and im just sittin in the game with only keeps lvl 2 waypoint what can i do to fix this?


Please link your config.ini its located in the bot file, ty
IS your game resolution the same as desktop resolution ?

----------


## motoror

Hi all! Thanks to TheLuBu for the great bot, I'm loving it!

I've modified the script for fire Barb a bit to work for me. I can kill Ghom in around 10 seconds now reliably.

The code is as follows:



```
; Barb
Func barb()
	Sleep(1000)
	; Buffs
	Send("1")
	Sleep(20)
	Send("2")
	Sleep(20)
	;Start Fight
	MouseClick("Left", Round(390 * $x_ratio), Round(510 * $y_ratio)) ; Move against wall
	Sleep(1000)
	MouseMove(Round(728 * $x_ratio), Round(280 * $y_ratio)) ; Point mouse straight
	Sleep(2750) ; 4 seconds before using bersek
	Send("4")
	Sleep(800)
	Send("1")
	Sleep(200)
	Send("3")
	Sleep(200)
	$questcomplete = False
	While Not $questcomplete
		UseHealthPot()
		$coord = PixelSearch(Round(560 * $x_ratio), Round(540 * $y_ratio), Round(630 * $x_ratio), Round(580 * $y_ratio), $questcompleteclr, 10)
		If @error Then
		  Sleep(20)
			MouseClick("Right")
			Sleep(50)
			Send("{SHIFTDOWN}")
			Sleep(50)
			MouseClick("Left")
			Sleep(50)
			MouseClick("Left")
			Sleep(50)
			MouseClick("Left")
			Sleep(50)
			MouseClick("Left")
			Sleep(50)
			MouseClick("Left")
			Sleep(50)
			MouseClick("Left")
			Sleep(50)
			MouseClick("Left")
			Sleep(50)
			MouseClick("Left")
			Sleep(50)
			MouseClick("Left")
			Sleep(50)
			MouseClick("Left")
			Sleep(50)
			MouseClick("Left")
			Sleep(50)
			MouseClick("Left")
			Sleep(50)
			MouseClick("Left")
			Sleep(50)
			Send("1")
			Sleep(50)
			Send("{SHIFTup}")
			Sleep(20)
			If IsPlayerDead() Then Return False;#-# It will now check for death, if player is dead
		Else
			$questcomplete = True
			Sleep(10)
		EndIf
	WEnd
	Return True;
EndFunc   ;==>barb
```

And here's the build: http://bit.ly/1nlIjIG

----------


## GCSkye

*1. What is your error? Message or where is it stuck?*
Start Game. I've tried all the resolutions my monitor will support and tried messing with the config. Couldn't get it to work.

*2. Post your config.ini (open with editor and copy here)*
[LootType]
Legendary=1
Yellow=1
Blue=0

[Settings]
usepotion=1
Resolution=1440x900
Class=Demon Hunter
Loot=Sell
ShutDown=0
CloseWhisper=0
RunFor=120
[Debug]
SelfOnMap=1302,273
$xratio=1
$yratio=2
Current=Waiting for Game to Load
CoordName=ChatBoxStash
[Stats]
StartDate=[2014-05-08 13:42:14]
LastDate=[2014-05-07 00:23:14]
Runs=3
Sets=0
Legend=0
Yellow=4
Blues=0
Blacksmith=0
Merchant=0
Repairs=0
XP=11960000
Gold=56720
Resolution=1440x900

*3. What does the tooltip say?*
Waiting for game to start

SNAPSHOTS:

http://armoregg.com/1440x900.zip

NOTE:
I'm using the .au3 files

----------


## dmil23

1. Error: enters boss room and then immediately leaves as it steps forward to fight the boss.
2.[LootType]
Legendary=1
Yellow=0
Blue=0

[Settings]
usepotion=1
Resolution=1024x768
Class=WitchDoctor
Loot=Nothing
ShutDown=0
CloseWhisper=0
RunFor=120
Bankslot=1
[Debug]
SelfOnMap=1236,146
$xratio=1
$yratio=1
Current=Looking for Quest
CoordName=ChatBoxStash
[Stats]
StartDate=[2014-05-08 14:55:00]
LastDate=[2014-05-08 14:55:54]
Runs=1
Sets=0
Legend=0
Yellow=0
Blues=0
Blacksmith=0
Merchant=0
Repairs=0
XP=0
Gold=0
Resolution=1366x768
3. Walks forward to fight boss and then "you're dead pops up and trys to leave game"

----------


## detri

> 1. Error: enters boss room and then immediately leaves as it steps forward to fight the boss.
> 2.[LootType]
> Legendary=1
> Yellow=0
> Blue=0
> 
> [Settings]
> usepotion=1
> Resolution=1024x768
> ...



Happened to me too, search for *Case "Witch Doktor"* in the au3 and change it to *Case "WitchDoctor"*

----------


## dmil23

> Happened to me too, search for *Case "Witch Doktor"* in the au3 and change it to *Case "WitchDoctor"*


Tried this, sadly it did not work

Edit: Nvm got it working! Thx

----------


## IronSausage68

> The *.exe is old dude, use the file Kill Ghom All Ress. au3, right click "RUN", easy
> 
> and u need autoit tool


This fixed my silly problems. Thank you good sir, not only for this, but also for the crusader build. Also this bot works well, just let it run for a bit and had done quite a few runs. Kudos to all the guys who worked on this awesome bot!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Peety

This is my fav bot, went a big way, thank you guys for your work! We love you!  :Smile:

----------


## nyth1337

ty for the help earlier, now i got this prob aswell




> my bot get stucks in game sometimes it doesnt select the right quest and im just sittin in the game with only keeps lvl 2 waypoint what can i do to fix this?


here is my config:

[LootType]
Legendary=1
Yellow=0
Blue=0

[Settings]
usepotion=1
Resolution=1024x768
Class=WitchDoctor
Loot=Nothing
ShutDown=0
CloseWhisper=0
RunFor=120
Bankslot=4
[Debug]
SelfOnMap=1737,205
$xratio=1
$yratio=1
Current=Waiting for Game to Load
CoordName=ChatBoxStash
[Stats]
StartDate=[2014-05-09 00:11:06]
LastDate=[2014-05-09 00:12:41]
Runs=2
Sets=0
Legend=0
Yellow=0
Blues=0
Blacksmith=0
Merchant=0
Repairs=0
XP=5980000
Gold=28360
Resolution=1920x1080

----------


## wasssaaa

> This fixed my silly problems. Thank you good sir, not only for this, but also for the crusader build. Also this bot works well, just let it run for a bit and had done quite a few runs. Kudos to all the guys who worked on this awesome bot!


i think the crusader build was made by vanness in the old bot.

----------


## wasssaaa

> ty for the help earlier, now i got this prob aswell
> 
> 
> 
> here is my config:
> 
> [LootType]
> Legendary=1
> Yellow=0
> ...


this is very simple to solve, u can use a MouseDown, MouseWheel, Clicks, etc.

----------


## popnfresh

I am by no means trying to scare people away from this bot or any bots within this forum (Total of 3 Ghom bots in this forum I guess).

But since this is the one I solely use, I'll just post what happened in this thread.

I tried to log onto my battle.net account via website but it says its locked due to suspicious activity. Suspicious activity meaning someone has attempted to log onto my account or a change in access patterns.

I have never had this problem nor have I downloaded anything besides these bots throughout the time I've actually played Diablo 3.

I cannot check at the moment whether or not its banned or just locked due to suspicious activity but I'll post later in regards to what is happening with my account. They locked it but haven't even sent an email yet.

Once again, I am by no means stating that this bot will get you banned or locked, but for some reason this happening after using one of the 3 bots resulted in this happening.

I will definitely get back to you guys once I confirm what happened.

(edit: made a new account on the forums as well since I'm getting pretty paranoid).

----------


## abrakadabra23

First off, amazing... simple, easy to use bot. I have read through all pages and can tell you have put in a lot of work. I thank you for that.

Everything is running flawlessly on the bot except picking up loot. I just started using this an hour ago and haven't seen a leg drop yet but it isn't picking up any rares although I have it enabled.

[LootType]
Legendary=1
Yellow=1
Blue=0

[Settings]
usepotion=1
Resolution=1366x768
Class=Demon Hunter
Loot=Sell
ShutDown=0
CloseWhisper=0
RunFor=120
[Debug]
SelfOnMap=1737,205
$xratio=1
$yratio=1
Current=Paused
CoordName=ChatBoxStash
[Stats]
StartDate=[2014-05-07 00:19:43]
LastDate=[2014-05-07 00:23:14]
Runs=3
Sets=0
Legend=0
Yellow=4
Blues=0
Blacksmith=0
Merchant=0
Repairs=0
XP=11960000
Gold=56720
Resolution=1366x768

When I enter the room to kill ghom, the bot will take a step forward towards ghom, but then click backwards towards the gate where you originally start in the room before attacking. I seen a post earlier someone stated the bot thinks the yellow system messages is a rare so to change the font color, sounded like the fix for sure but I changed the font color and it is still not picking up loot. 

I feel like when the fight starts and I take the initial few steps forward, I should start attacking after that rather than moving back towards gate where I originally started.

After killing ghom, the bot will say picking up loot and make a click forward walking towards it but halfway towards the loot it brings up exit menu and leaves game. I think the timing is perfect if I wasn't moving backwards before the fight started.

Any help is appreciated and hopefully I think I followed the rules asking for help. Can include screenshots if needed but I figured it was an easy fix and something silly on my part probably.

----------


## ownedssanto

Hi TheLubu, Always Thank u

Several problems.

1. Sometimes too fast, not open the window, click the Change Quest.

2. When i played wd , When Looting items, 
the number of pet items are recognized as the SetItem color - 1.2 version of the Func LootItem () was solved using.

sorry , I can not speak English very well not had to use Google Translate.

----------


## popnfresh

> I am by no means trying to scare people away from this bot or any bots within this forum (Total of 3 Ghom bots in this forum I guess).
> 
> But since this is the one I solely use, I'll just post what happened in this thread.
> 
> I tried to log onto my battle.net account via website but it says its locked due to suspicious activity. Suspicious activity meaning someone has attempted to log onto my account or a change in access patterns.
> 
> I have never had this problem nor have I downloaded anything besides these bots throughout the time I've actually played Diablo 3.
> 
> I cannot check at the moment whether or not its banned or just locked due to suspicious activity but I'll post later in regards to what is happening with my account. They locked it but haven't even sent an email yet.
> ...


I still haven't received an email from Blizzard, but I was able to change my password. They had an option to change password through the website without having the e-mail notice.

I logged into the website fine and my account is still fine. I haven't logged in the game yet as I don't have the game installed here but I assume its fine.

----------


## T10H

I would say maybe someone tried to access your account from a weird ip or country?

----------


## wasssaaa

> I am by no means trying to scare people away from this bot or any bots within this forum (Total of 3 Ghom bots in this forum I guess).
> 
> But since this is the one I solely use, I'll just post what happened in this thread.
> 
> I tried to log onto my battle.net account via website but it says its locked due to suspicious activity. Suspicious activity meaning someone has attempted to log onto my account or a change in access patterns.
> 
> I have never had this problem nor have I downloaded anything besides these bots throughout the time I've actually played Diablo 3.
> 
> I cannot check at the moment whether or not its banned or just locked due to suspicious activity but I'll post later in regards to what is happening with my account. They locked it but haven't even sent an email yet.
> ...


 Ur problem has nothing to do with this bot, and im not saying this in a badway, but i dont see why u cant use ur other forum acc and have to use new accs? what are u trying to acomplish here dude? U have 2 post and its only on this bot, why havent u gone with ur paranoid stuff to the other bots?? if ur not sure wich one of the 3 like u said brings u this problem of urs? The source is open in this bot so u can check by ur self whats inside besides it dosent ask u for user login or password, i dont see any of the other bots leting u check whats inside since they are all compiled. This bot was made by users to by used by users, not by someone malicius person trying to steal useless BoA accounts.
If ur going to answer this use ur real acc pls, not some smurft accs. Its really simple, u can check the source file and pick to use or not to use, thats all.

----------


## interactivebiostud

Thanks so much for your hard work! I've pm'd you my own personal barb build and attack sequence that I use for T5 and some issues that I've had with the new version.

----------


## alext9036

Hi TheLuBu,
I have two questions. 
1. I am just wondering if this awesome bot could cause a potential ban on my account. 
2. The bot works fine up until it engages the boss fight. On the upper left corner, It displays "Going to Boss", after 1 sec it says "You are dead", then just leave the game and start all over again. My config.ini is below.
[LootType]
Legendary=1
Yellow=1
Blue=0

[Settings]
usepotion=1
Resolution=1024x768
Class=Crusader
Loot=Nothing
ShutDown=0
CloseWhisper=0
RunFor=120
[Debug]
SelfOnMap=1737,205
$xratio=1
$yratio=1
Current=Paused
CoordName=ChatBoxStash
[Stats]
StartDate=[2014-05-09 01:32:33]
LastDate=[2014-05-09 01:33:36]
Runs=1
Sets=0
Legend=0
Yellow=0
Blues=0
Blacksmith=0
Merchant=0
Repairs=0
XP=0
Gold=0
Resolution=1920x1080

----------


## blacked

Ends up getting stuck on looking for leave game. As though it hits escape once that gets rid of the quest complete notification and doesn't press it again to launch the menu to find leave game.

[LootType]
Legendary=1
Yellow=1
Blue=0

[Settings]
usepotion=1
Resolution=1024x768
Class=Demon Hunter
Loot=Nothing
ShutDown=0
CloseWhisper=0
RunFor=60
[Debug]
SelfOnMap=1737,205
$xratio=1
$yratio=1
Current=Waypoint Search Nr.40
CoordName=ChatBoxStash
[Stats]
StartDate=[2014-05-09 15:09:00]
LastDate=[2014-05-09 15:09:21]
Runs=1
Sets=0
Legend=0
Yellow=0
Blues=0
Blacksmith=0
Merchant=0
Repairs=0
XP=0
Gold=0
Resolution=1920x1080

----------


## jack_burton50

> Ends up getting stuck on looking for leave game. As though it hits escape once that gets rid of the quest complete notification and doesn't press it again to launch the menu to find leave game.
> 
> [LootType]
> Legendary=1
> Yellow=1
> Blue=0
> 
> [Settings]
> usepotion=1
> ...


Same issue for me...

[LootType]
Legendary=1
Yellow=0
Blue=0

[Settings]
usepotion=1
Resolution=1024x768
Class=Barb
Loot=Nothing
ShutDown=0
CloseWhisper=0
RunFor=120
Bankslot=1
[Debug]
SelfOnMap=1737,205
$xratio=1
$yratio=1
Current=Leave Menu Found
CoordName=ChatBoxStash
[Stats]
StartDate=[2014-05-08 22:12:30]
LastDate=[2014-05-08 22:14:13]
Runs=1
Sets=0
Legend=0
Yellow=0
Blues=0
Blacksmith=0
Merchant=0
Repairs=0
XP=0
Gold=0
Resolution=1920x1080

----------


## ownedssanto

hi bot users!!

I am looking for "Kill Ghom All Resolutions v1.2" version of the "LootItem" function.

Someone who has??

----------


## schlipperknoten

> Please show me your skill build and describe the way to play the build, and i will try to add the rotation!


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculato...jO!hiSZ!ccaZac

1. approach ghom
2. Activate Bubble (Skill-button: Mouse1)
3. activate diamond skin (Skill-button: 1)
4. autoattack magic spell (Skill button: right mouse)
5. At 10% Life left-> use Health pot (Button: Q)
6. Activate Diamond skin as soon as available again (Skull button: 1)

--> after 6. ghom dies, if not my instable anomaly will be triggered and ghom will die.

Its the best i can come up with. That way i can make almost twice as much exp and gold compared to t3.
If the bot cannot sense Low HP then i will need to record times and tell you, so that you can configure it right?
Sometimes the bot is a little slow considering clicking. Even when diamond skin is available again, the bot takes like 3-4 more seconds till he will activate it.
Same with HP- it seems a little bit random.

Thank you in advance mate.

----------


## popnfresh

--------------

----------


## wasssaaa

Kalmah244, u have ur inbox full. If any other users ask me quesitons about the secuences, bot, etc. Clear ur inbox so i can answer back. Kalmah244 i added a further explanation of what u need to do, to be able to do that dh thing u want, but u have ur inbox full so i coundt send it to u. ill try again when i come back from work.

----------


## Kalmah244

mb totally forgot about tht.. clearing it now xD, ty for pointing it out

----------


## hammer1

Has anyone figured out how to fix the bot from trying to click on your companions green number when looting?

----------


## interactivebiostud

Res:1920 x 1080

The bot used to get stuck on the Keep Depths Level 3 where it tries to enter the boss room (stuck every 5-10 games). It would sometimes fail to click into the room. I copied some of the code from the older version and it's been working so far (50+ runs).

The bolded part is the only thing I took from the old version and put into here.


```
Func SearchForBossRoom()
	print("The Keep Depths Level 3")
	Sleep(300)
	$found = False
	While Not $found
		; Looks for the door
		$coord = PixelSearch(Round(560 * $x_ratio), Round(239 * $y_ratio), Round(561 * $x_ratio), Round(240 * $y_ratio), 0x0C0308, 10) ;###Need Change
		If Not @error Then
			print("Go to The Larder")
			Sleep(800)
			MouseClick("left", _GetCoord("Go To The Larder", True) - (50 * $xratio), _GetCoord("Go To The Larder", False))
			$found = True
		Else
			Sleep(10)
		EndIf
	WEnd
	Sleep(1500)
	Return True
EndFunc   ;==>SearchForBossRoom
```

Another thing is my bot used to go crazy in loot mode and click all over. I found out that if you have the bot loot blue items, don't let your follower wear a lidless wall (shield). The blue glow from the shield makes the bot think it is an item to loot and it tries to click it.

Edit : My Fire Barb Build - Barbarian - Game Guide - Diablo III

I also edited wasssaaa's build. I found that superstition makes enough fury so that I don't need a fury generator on left click or unforgiving passive. Ruthless gives me way more damage and relentless gives me way more defense. Rampage wasn't as useful because it requires me to kill many monsters constantly but I'm only killing one, Ghom. I also had to change the fight sequence code to make it work with my new build. With this build + script, I am able to do T5 as a barb.



```
Func barb()
	Sleep(1000)
	; Buffs
	Send("3")
	Sleep(300)
	Send("2")
	Sleep(20)
	;Start Fight
	MouseClick("Left", Round(390 * $x_ratio), Round(510 * $y_ratio)) ; Move against wall
	Sleep(1000)
	MouseMove(Round(728 * $x_ratio), Round(280 * $y_ratio)) ; Point mouse straight
	Sleep(1500) ; 4 seconds before using bersek
	Send("4")
	Sleep(800)
	Send("1")
	Sleep(200)
	$questcomplete = False
	While Not $questcomplete
		UseHealthPot()
		$coord = PixelSearch(Round(560 * $x_ratio), Round(540 * $y_ratio), Round(630 * $x_ratio), Round(580 * $y_ratio), $questcompleteclr, 10)
		If @error Then
			  Sleep(200)
	Send("{SHIFTDOWN}")
	Sleep(200)
	MouseClick("Left")
	Sleep(200)
	MouseDown("Right")
	Sleep(4000)
	MouseUp("Right")
    Send("3")
	Sleep(200)
	Send("1")
    Sleep(200)
    MouseDown("Right")
	Sleep(4000)
	MouseUp("Right")
	Send("{SHIFTup}")
	Sleep(200)
			If IsPlayerDead() Then Return False;#-# It will now check for death, if player is dead
		Else
			$questcomplete = True
			Sleep(10)
		EndIf
	WEnd
	Return True;
EndFunc   ;==>barb
```

----------


## motoror

> Has anyone figured out how to fix the bot from trying to click on your companions green number when looting?


Yep. In GhomConstants.au3, CTRL+F for "LootFrame". I use 1920x1080, so I've adjusted mine as follows:



```
__AddPixelToArray("LootFrame", 		"", "600,120,1392,862", 		"194,10,1358,866", 		"115,124,946,696", 	"", "146,7,1126,553")
```

For each aspect ratio, the first number is the leftmost X coordinate, the second is the top Y coordinate, the third is the rightmost X coordinate, and the fourth is the bottom Y coordinate. Adjust to shrink where it looks for loot. For me, I changed it so it wouldnt get my companions green text and also wouldnt click on legendaries/sets linked in chat.

GLHF

----------


## filastudium

> Another thing is my bot used to go crazy in loot mode and click all over. I found out that if you have the bot loot blue items, don't let your follower wear a lidless wall (shield). The blue glow from the shield makes the bot think it is an item to loot and it tries to click it.


I think function of blue loot is bugged: bot try to catch not only blues things, but also torches and other scenario elements that have different colors from blu. If I select only legs and yellow items, bot behaviour is much better, but i had to change text chat colors, because bot tried to catch yellow and orange text :-D.

----------


## abrakadabra23

1. What is your error? Message or where is it stuck?

No error, bot runs perfect it just won't loot items

2. Post your config.ini (open with editor and copy here)

Posted these on page 15

3. What does the tooltip say?

Says looting items, takes a step forward towards loot and leaves game

Here are a few images showing the location of player during ghom sequence::

http://i600.photobucket.com/albums/t...asteves/g1.png

http://i600.photobucket.com/albums/t...asteves/g2.png

As you can see, bot will take a step toward ghom but will move back to original location before proceeding to kill ghom, after ghom dead will take a step forward again to possibly loot items but is no where near the items to loot and leaves game. I have tried changing system message color from yellow to another, also took my pets off dh someone said earlier perhaps the green pet numbers bot thinks are set items but that's not the case.

Any help is appreciated I'd like to use the bot but need to loot items...

----------


## interactivebiostud

> I think function of blue loot is bugged: bot try to catch not only blues things, but also torches and other scenario elements that have different colors from blu. If I select only legs and yellow items, bot behaviour is much better, but i had to change text chat colors, because bot tried to catch yellow and orange text :-D.


Yeah, I had to change my chat box to only receive party chat so it didn't get bugged out with legendaries my other clan members were finding. The loot is working fine for me, but the bot just failed to click into the boss room. =/

Gotta tinker around with that click to make it work.

----------


## motoror

> Yeah, I had to change my chat box to only receive party chat so it didn't get bugged out with legendaries my other clan members were finding. The loot is working fine for me, but the bot just failed to click into the boss room. =/
> 
> Gotta tinker around with that click to make it work.


See my post on page 16 for a fix to this that doesn't require messing with your chat settings.

----------


## Runereaver

> Yeah, I had to change my chat box to only receive party chat so it didn't get bugged out with legendaries my other clan members were finding. The loot is working fine for me, but the bot just failed to click into the boss room. =/
> 
> Gotta tinker around with that click to make it work.


Make sure that you have the game resolution same as desktop resolution, and windowed full screen. this happened with me once and this was the issue, hope this helps.

can you post your config.ini here please?

----------


## hammer1

Ok I got the bot to stop clicking on my companions green number but now the bot will not loot anything at all. Here is my config.ini.

[LootType]
Legendary=1
Yellow=1
Blue=0

[Settings]
usepotion=1
Resolution=1024x768
Class=Demon Hunter
Loot=Salvage
ShutDown=0
CloseWhisper=0
RunFor=60
Bankslot=1
[Debug]
SelfOnMap=1737,205
$xratio=1
$yratio=1
Current=Looking for Start Button
CoordName=ChatBoxStash
[Stats]
StartDate=[2014-05-09 10:51:43]
LastDate=[2014-05-09 10:51:46]
Runs=1
Sets=0
Legend=0
Yellow=0
Blues=0
Blacksmith=0
Merchant=0
Repairs=0
XP=0
Gold=0
Resolution=1920x1080

----------


## interactivebiostud

> Make sure that you have the game resolution same as desktop resolution, and windowed full screen. this happened with me once and this was the issue, hope this helps.
> 
> can you post your config.ini here please?


Sure!



```
[LootType]
Legendary=1
Yellow=1
Blue=1

[Settings]
usepotion=1
Resolution=1024x768
Class=Barb
Loot=Salvage
ShutDown=0
CloseWhisper=0
RunFor=999
Bankslot=1
[Debug]
SelfOnMap=1737,205
$xratio=1
$yratio=1
Current=Looking for Quest
CoordName=ChatBoxStash
[Stats]
StartDate=[2014-05-09 09:18:01]
LastDate=[2014-05-09 09:57:43]
Runs=17
Sets=89
Legend=20
Yellow=57
Blues=3
Blacksmith=2
Merchant=0
Repairs=2
XP=95680000
Gold=453760
Resolution=1920x1080
```

I also had to add a few seconds before the bot would start clicking in theLookForQuest() function because sometimes it would take awhile before my game could fully quit to the main menu.

----------


## Runereaver

> Sure!
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [LootType]
> Legendary=1
> Yellow=1
> Blue=1
> ...


I tested two resolutions including yours its working 100%.. 
However 
Runs=17
Sets=89
Legend=20

Finding that amount in 17 runs is impossible  :Smile:  . which means you did not turn your chat to whisper... please do so and test the bot again + if you are lagging, that may be the issue.

----------


## interactivebiostud

Well the chat hasn't been a problem for me. It was just the misclick on the portal to Ghom and trying to change to Ghom quest too quickly. I think I've fixed both those issues but I will need to test more.

Edit : I also have to make sure my bot never dies because if I die, the bot starts selecting random quests. =P

----------


## wasssaaa

> Well the chat hasn't been a problem for me. It was just the misclick on the portal to Ghom and trying to change to Ghom quest too quickly. I think I've fixed both those issues but I will need to test more.
> 
> Edit : I also have to make sure my bot never dies because if I die, the bot starts selecting random quests. =P


Hey thanks for the new barb build ill try it out, the other build si the build use to play in generally but insted of bash i use battle ram. XD

----------


## GCSkye

Posted this in wrong thread.

----------


## kench01

What should I do? 



[LootType]
Legendary=1
Yellow=1
Blue=0

[Settings]
usepotion=1
Resolution=1024x768
Class=Barb
Loot=Sell
ShutDown=0
CloseWhisper=0
RunFor=120
Bankslot=4
[Debug]
SelfOnMap=1737,205
$xratio=1
$yratio=1
Current=Looking for Start Button
CoordName=ChatBoxStash
[Stats]
StartDate=[2014-05-09 20:19:25]
LastDate=[2014-05-09 20:19:33]
Runs=1
Sets=0
Legend=0
Yellow=0
Blues=0
Blacksmith=0
Merchant=0
Repairs=0
XP=0
Gold=0
Resolution=1360x768

----------


## taxman1985

How did you go about editing the time before the bot scrolls to select a quest? I am getting the issue where I get to the quest select, but it won't scroll. I have to manually scroll to get it to go.

It also doesn't switch to my 4th bank tab when my inventory is full. So it just hangs there. 

[LootType]
Legendary=1
Yellow=1
Blue=0

[Settings]
usepotion=1
Resolution=1920x1080
Class=Barb
Loot=Sell
ShutDown=0
CloseWhisper=0
RunFor=120
Bankslot=4
[Debug]
SelfOnMap=1717,205
$xratio=1
$yratio=1
Current=Leave Menu Found
CoordName=ChatBoxStash
[Stats]
StartDate=[2014-05-09 21:01:54]
LastDate=[2014-05-09 21:05:24]
Runs=2
Sets=0
Legend=0
Yellow=6
Blues=0
Blacksmith=0
Merchant=0
Repairs=0
XP=5980000
Gold=28360
Resolution=1920x1080

----------


## detroit1103

> How did you go about editing the time before the bot scrolls to select a quest? I am getting the issue where I get to the quest select, but it won't scroll. I have to manually scroll to get it to go.
> 
> It also doesn't switch to my 4th bank tab when my inventory is full. So it just hangs there.


Not sure what to say about the bank tab thing but as far as the quest selection goes - if you're not getting it to select the quest, delete all your files and re-download/set up your bot. I just looked at the code from the script I have(his latest release) and there is nothing that would make me believe his quest select scripting is wrong/broken.

----------


## noremac13

What is the "Stash Amulet" option for? Also under Run Timer is that in minutes? Or number of runs?

----------


## taxman1985

> Not sure what to say about the bank tab thing but as far as the quest selection goes - if you're not getting it to select the quest, delete all your files and re-download/set up your bot. I just looked at the code from the script I have(his latest release) and there is nothing that would make me believe his quest select scripting is wrong/broken.


Do you think it could have anything to do with Windows mouse settings or drivers? I have re-downloaded and re-set up about 20 times.

----------


## Memmmnarch

Everything seems to work great but my Wiz doesn't use his primary skill and doesn't re-use Archon when it gets off-cooldown. (I'm running T6 with Mara)

----------


## robocopz

After killing ghom and leaving the game, when it tries to change the quest bot crashes

[LootType]
Legendary=1
Yellow=1
Blue=1

[Settings]
usepotion=1
Resolution=1024x768
Class=Barb
Loot=Salvage
ShutDown=0
CloseWhisper=0
RunFor=120
Bankslot=4
[Debug]
SelfOnMap=1108,194
$xratio=1
$yratio=1
Current=Looking for Quest
CoordName=ChatBoxStash
[Stats]
StartDate=[2014-05-10 19:13:54]
LastDate=[2014-05-10 19:15:26]
Runs=1
Sets=0
Legend=2
Yellow=2
Blues=0
Blacksmith=0
Merchant=0
Repairs=0
XP=0
Gold=0
Resolution=1280x1024

----------


## interactivebiostud

I was trying out T6 and the bot seems to have trouble remaking a game after it dies. It always clicks itself into another quest. Is there a way to make it resume the game after leaving the game because of death?

My config file is the 5th post on page 17.

----------


## IronSausage68

> What is the "Stash Amulet" option for? Also under Run Timer is that in minutes? Or number of runs?


It looks like minutes. I just set mine to 5 and the bot ran for 6 minutes according to the botstats.txt file. It being preset to 120 would also imply minutes since that's equal to 2 hours which is a round number of time. If it were number of runs, it would probably be set to something like 100, 200, etc.

Also, stash amulet used to stash rings and amulets I believe, but I can never get it to work. Pretty sure I had a ring stashed anyways when I was running it a few days ago.

----------


## bingo13579

After killing Ghom and going back to the main menu, I can never successfully change the Quest. My mouse will be hovered over the down button in the quest menu and click it nonstop. The list will get to the bottom and my mouse will just hover over the down button without moving. anyone know why that is?

[LootType]
Legendary=1
Yellow=1
Blue=0

[Settings]
usepotion=1
Resolution=1024x768
Class=WitchDoctor
Loot=Salvage
ShutDown=0
CloseWhisper=0
RunFor=120
Bankslot=1
[Debug]
SelfOnMap=1737,205
$xratio=1
$yratio=1
Current=Looking for Quest
CoordName=ChatBoxStash
[Stats]
StartDate=[2014-05-10 14:01:31]
LastDate=[2014-05-10 14:03:42]
Runs=1
Sets=0
Legend=1
Yellow=3
Blues=0
Blacksmith=0
Merchant=0
Repairs=0
XP=0
Gold=0
Resolution=1920x1080

IDK if my config helps but here it is anyways.


EDIT: how would I go about modifying the script to make it so it'll wait longer before it starts changing the quest? My computer is pretty slow and I takes a lot longer for me to load out of a game into the menu.

----------


## Sagara2001

> Yep. In GhomConstants.au3, CTRL+F for "LootFrame". I use 1920x1080, so I've adjusted mine as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> __AddPixelToArray("LootFrame", 		"", "600,120,1392,862", 		"194,10,1358,866", 		"115,124,946,696", 	"", "146,7,1126,553")
> ```
> 
> For each aspect ratio, the first number is the leftmost X coordinate, the second is the top Y coordinate, the third is the rightmost X coordinate, and the fourth is the bottom Y coordinate. Adjust to shrink where it looks for loot. For me, I changed it so it wouldnt get my companions green text and also wouldnt click on legendaries/sets linked in chat.
> ...


Thank you for the suggestion on changing the LootFrame. I changed the LootFrame to exactly as you have shown, once my demon hunter kill Ghom, she would just exit the game without looting. My monitor is 1920x1080. Could you please offer some advise. Thank you.

----------


## InnoxMeet

1680x1050 Size you still need screen shot?
I would like to give a little help to you.

and i don`t understand stash amul. using translate, searching dic but what is "Amul"

----------


## DT2

> 1680x1050 Size you still need screen shot?
> I would like to give a little help to you.
> 
> and i don`t understand stash amul. using translate, searching dic but what is "Amul"


It stashes yellow amulets and legendary amulets in your stash.

----------


## hUi33

Anyone having problem with bot eventually selecting the wrong quest? It usually ends up one quest above or below the Ghom Quest. 

I have tweaked the code to add some delay and slower mouse movement, but still cannot solve the error completely. 

The bot usually end up at the wrong quest in 1 hour or less. So, babysitting it is required. 

Anyone have any recommendation?

----------


## interactivebiostud

> Anyone having problem with bot eventually selecting the wrong quest?


Yes. Initially I thought it was just a problem with me dying to lag on high torments but it just eventually selects the wrong quest. I tried replacing that function with the function from older versions but I would just get errors while running it. I would try to edit it, but I don't know anything about Arrays and what not.

----------


## bingo13579

> Anyone having problem with bot eventually selecting the wrong quest? It usually ends up one quest above or below the Ghom Quest. 
> 
> I have tweaked the code to add some delay and slower mouse movement, but still cannot solve the error completely. 
> 
> The bot usually end up at the wrong quest in 1 hour or less. So, babysitting it is required. 
> 
> Anyone have any recommendation?


how did u tweak the code to add more delay between leaving the game and selecting the quest? My computer is on the slow side of things when it comes to loading

----------


## hUi33

> how did u tweak the code to add more delay between leaving the game and selecting the quest? My computer is on the slow side of things when it comes to loading


This is what i do, under the function LookForQuest()

If u feel the clicking and movement of the mouse is too fast for your PC,

Change : MouseClick("left", _GetCoord("Open Game Settings", True), _GetCoord("Open Game Settings", False))

To : MouseClick("left", _GetCoord("Open Game Settings", True), _GetCoord("Open Game Settings", False), 1, 37)

the 1 means click one time, and the 37 is the speed of the mouse (1-100) bigger means slower.

and add a delay between clicks,

just put Sleep(300) means 300ms, 1000 is 1 sec.



My bot randomly selects "Find the Breach" which is above the "Kill Ghom". -___-''

----------


## BrightChild

Can't get to work, messed with the resolution to try and make it work and nada. Missing the Resume Game button by an inch. Any ideas?

----------


## interactivebiostud

> My bot randomly selects "Find the Breach" which is above the "Kill Ghom". -___-''


This is the same exact problem I'm having. It works perfectly and then it will just randomly select the Find the Breach quest every 10-20th game.

----------


## tonyv82

i found this exploit by not changing my build before running this ghom bot:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...m-exploit.html (wizard ghom exploit)

can you pleas add a wizard build to the bot that can use this exploit?

----------


## ownedssanto

hi! always thx 

here sometimes bug...

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/r6r29rbxo...q0Ok7e5XdRY3ca

wrong search quest or 

While killing geuhom 
Exits the game

----------


## IronSausage68

> This is the same exact problem I'm having. It works perfectly and then it will just randomly select the Find the Breach quest every 10-20th game.


Also getting this issue. Bugged out after 54 runs a few nights ago, and 151 runs last night. :/

----------


## tonyv82

since this happened:
GLORIOUS! Blizzard sent through a secret Warden update last night. Ban reports already coming in on multiple websites. Is ban wave 2.0 upon us? Does this mean ladder is coming? : Diablo

people who use other bots reported bans, anybody here using this bot got band?

if not, is it because the mouse moves?

----------


## wasssaaa

> since this happened:
> GLORIOUS! Blizzard sent through a secret Warden update last night. Ban reports already coming in on multiple websites. Is ban wave 2.0 upon us? Does this mean ladder is coming? : Diablo
> 
> people who use other bots reported bans, anybody here using this bot got band?
> 
> if not, is it because the mouse moves?


Ive just red that thread And dont belive a word of it.

----------


## tonyv82

on large buttons/locations you can randomize the click location (so it wont be the exact same point all the time)
for example: you can define start button x and y boundaries and randomize there.

i dont know whats the latest version of the code, i use 1920 and 1366 resolutions and i can help with development if you want.

----------


## TheLuBu

> 1. What is your error? Message or where is it stuck? 
> After killing Ghom, the mouse goes to the corner of the screen (Around the gate when you enter the room to kill Ghom.) Not going even close to any of the items. 
> [...]
> 
> 3. What does the tooltip say? Looting Items. 
> 
> 
> This is a screenshot of one of the runs I just did with the tool, this time it went past the gate. http://i.gyazo.com/d3d7e9cc8e884bd6384dd1874c694980.png


It seems, the green color of your wolf was recognized as an item. I adjusted the Loot Frame so you can still use them  :Smile: 




> Thanks for sharing, LuBu.
> 
> I identified two bugs. 
> 
> 1) In the code the $class switch looks for "Witch Doktor" but the GUI saves it as WitchDoctor
> 2) If you have a pet there is a number indicator ( for example how many dogs are alive). That number is green like a set item and the bot is trying to click it and will never leave the game.


Thank you very much for pointing this out, it will be fixed in the next version!




> this shoulndt be a problem since the loot zone is not close from ur dogs numbers, unless ur resolution is big like 1024 or something close to that. I guess i wont answer more questions until i start using the bot. Im not boting Ghom anymore, i was just trying to help.
> U will have to wait until lubu comes back.


I have changed the Loot Zone, so yes it was in the range, but as stated above, i will fix it in the next release.




> Just tested v2.1 in 1280x1024
> 
> 1. Why does the bot enter the chat when checking inventory? It clash with the portal of keep 3.
> 2. After the bot go to keep 3, it cant move until the chat window fade out (caused by ^ )
> 3. Still cant quit properly after kill ghom. ESC 1 time will only close the quest popup, the bot will click at the coord of exit (but no exit button) and got error.
> 
> Will test for more


1. The Bot checks if you have an item in that slot to check, if the inventory is full. It should close it afterwards.
2. Please change the color of systemmessages to something different ( blue maybe?), because the bot think it is an item.
3. I fixed this issue, will be working the next release




> Hey there and thx for this awesome bot!
> 
> I´ve been a member here before but when it had another name.. unfortunately I cant remember my acc name nor my pw.. anyhow.
> 
> I´ve got some problems now with the new update.
> 
> I´ve downloaded all the new files and attached to my folder. But the bot still runs on the old files..
> In your "download here" there is no new exe file so I used the old one. I´ve deleted all old files but the bot still searches for a waypoint.
> Maybe I´m just a complete newb at this shit hehe.
> ...


I will add a new .exe file the next version




> my bot get stucks in game sometimes it doesnt select the right quest and im just sittin in the game with only keeps lvl 2 waypoint what can i do to fix this?


I adjusted the way the quest selection works. Please wait for the next release  :Smile: 




> *1. What is your error? Message or where is it stuck?*
> Start Game. I've tried all the resolutions my monitor will support and tried messing with the config. Couldn't get it to work.
> 
> *3. What does the tooltip say?*
> Waiting for game to start
> 
> SNAPSHOTS:
> 
> http://armoregg.com/1440x900.zip
> ...


Thanks for the screenshots, i will add your resolution in the next release ( if nothing is missing  :Big Grin: )




> 1. Error: enters boss room and then immediately leaves as it steps forward to fight the boss.
> 3. Walks forward to fight boss and then "you're dead pops up and trys to leave game"


There was a spelling error with Witch Doctor caused this, it is fixed in the next version




> ty for the help earlier, now i got this prob aswell
> here is my config:


I tried to fix this as mentioned above, please wait for the next release and try again  :Smile: 




> I am by no means trying to scare people away from this bot or any bots within this forum (Total of 3 Ghom bots in this forum I guess).
> 
> But since this is the one I solely use, I'll just post what happened in this thread.
> 
> I tried to log onto my battle.net account via website but it says its locked due to suspicious activity. Suspicious activity meaning someone has attempted to log onto my account or a change in access patterns.
> 
> I have never had this problem nor have I downloaded anything besides these bots throughout the time I've actually played Diablo 3.
> 
> I cannot check at the moment whether or not its banned or just locked due to suspicious activity but I'll post later in regards to what is happening with my account. They locked it but haven't even sent an email yet.
> ...


As all of the Code is open source, you can be sure that this bot does not log nor send anything anywhere! But there is always the possibility to get banned when using bots, this one here is no exception.




> First off, amazing... simple, easy to use bot. I have read through all pages and can tell you have put in a lot of work. I thank you for that.
> 
> Everything is running flawlessly on the bot except picking up loot. I just started using this an hour ago and haven't seen a leg drop yet but it isn't picking up any rares although I have it enabled.
> 
> When I enter the room to kill ghom, the bot will take a step forward towards ghom, but then click backwards towards the gate where you originally start in the room before attacking. I seen a post earlier someone stated the bot thinks the yellow system messages is a rare so to change the font color, sounded like the fix for sure but I changed the font color and it is still not picking up loot. 
> 
> I feel like when the fight starts and I take the initial few steps forward, I should start attacking after that rather than moving back towards gate where I originally started.
> 
> After killing ghom, the bot will say picking up loot and make a click forward walking towards it but halfway towards the loot it brings up exit menu and leaves game. I think the timing is perfect if I wasn't moving backwards before the fight started.
> ...


I don't know yet, why it is not working. I tested the bot on Friday on my netbook (1366x76 :Cool:  and it made 178 runs without a problem! Please redownload the next version and try again please  :Smile: 




> Hi TheLuBu,
> I have two questions. 
> 1. I am just wondering if this awesome bot could cause a potential ban on my account. 
> 2. The bot works fine up until it engages the boss fight. On the upper left corner, It displays "Going to Boss", after 1 sec it says "You are dead", then just leave the game and start all over again. My config.ini is below.


I will have a look for the crusader problem.
As stated above, every bot can cause a potential ban! There is no 100% guarantee that you will not get banned, no bot can give you this security ( or they are lying  :Wink:  ) As for now, no ban was given to any user using this bot, as far as i know, thats all i can say!




> Ends up getting stuck on looking for leave game. As though it hits escape once that gets rid of the quest complete notification and doesn't press it again to launch the menu to find leave game.


Should be fixed in the next release!




> Wizard - Game Guide - Diablo III
> 
> 1. approach ghom
> 2. Activate Bubble (Skill-button: Mouse1)
> 3. activate diamond skin (Skill-button: 1)
> 4. autoattack magic spell (Skill button: right mouse)
> 5. At 10% Life left-> use Health pot (Button: Q)
> 6. Activate Diamond skin as soon as available again (Skull button: 1)
> 
> ...


Thank you for the rotation, i will try to add it to the bot for the next release  :Smile: 




> 1. What is your error? Message or where is it stuck?
> 
> No error, bot runs perfect it just won't loot items
> 
> 2. Post your config.ini (open with editor and copy here)
> 
> Posted these on page 15
> 
> 3. What does the tooltip say?
> ...


It seems that the current build in rotation is not working for you, as Ghom dies to far away from you. I have received another WD Build, which will be built into the Bot soon. Maybe it will be working better for you!




> What should I do?


The Bot does not know the 1360x768 resolution, only 1366x768. I will add a fix for this!




> How did you go about editing the time before the bot scrolls to select a quest? I am getting the issue where I get to the quest select, but it won't scroll. I have to manually scroll to get it to go.
> 
> It also doesn't switch to my 4th bank tab when my inventory is full. So it just hangs there.


I added some more time to the quest selection for the next release, it should work for you  :Smile: 
There is no Bank Switch build in, you can choose which bank slot to take, but it won't switch it when its full right now!




> What is the "Stash Amulet" option for? Also under Run Timer is that in minutes? Or number of runs?


The stash amulets option is from an old function, i will remove it in a future release! The run timer is in minutes! 




> Everything seems to work great but my Wiz doesn't use his primary skill and doesn't re-use Archon when it gets off-cooldown. (I'm running T6 with Mara)


The current build assumes you`re killing ghom faster than you do ^^ Maybe try a lower Tier?




> Attachment 18055
> 
> After killing ghom and leaving the game, when it tries to change the quest bot crashes


There was a missing character for the 1280x1024 coords, i added a fix for the next version




> I was trying out T6 and the bot seems to have trouble remaking a game after it dies. It always clicks itself into another quest. Is there a way to make it resume the game after leaving the game because of death?
> 
> My config file is the 5th post on page 17.


The IsPlayerDead Function was broken, i added a fix for it the next release!




> Thank you for the suggestion on changing the LootFrame. I changed the LootFrame to exactly as you have shown, once my demon hunter kill Ghom, she would just exit the game without looting. My monitor is 1920x1080. Could you please offer some advise. Thank you.


I changed the loot zone for all resolutions in the next release, please wait for it  :Smile: 




> Anyone having problem with bot eventually selecting the wrong quest? It usually ends up one quest above or below the Ghom Quest. 
> 
> I have tweaked the code to add some delay and slower mouse movement, but still cannot solve the error completely. 
> 
> The bot usually end up at the wrong quest in 1 hour or less. So, babysitting it is required. 
> 
> Anyone have any recommendation?


I changed the Quest selection, it should be working the next release  :Smile: 




> Can't get to work, messed with the resolution to try and make it work and nada. Missing the Resume Game button by an inch. Any ideas?


I need your resolution and your config.ini




> This is the same exact problem I'm having. It works perfectly and then it will just randomly select the Find the Breach quest every 10-20th game.


As stated above, it should be fixed the next release

----------


## TheLuBu

> *1. What is your error? Message or where is it stuck?*
> Start Game. I've tried all the resolutions my monitor will support and tried messing with the config. Couldn't get it to work.
> 
> *2. Post your config.ini (open with editor and copy here)*
> [LootType]
> Legendary=1
> Yellow=1
> Blue=0
> 
> ...


Do you have resolution set to Fullscreen (Windowed)?

----------


## siaox

removed by me

----------


## regi100

danke vielmals für deine super arbeit!!
ich könnte auch in deutsch schreiben, bleib aber in englisch, vielleicht profitieren ja manche daraus :-)
***
Thank you LuBu for your great work!!!

just downloaded the latest 2.1., I just get wit this version an ugly issue there (1920x1080 1366x768 as well)
Resolution for sure is set to Fullscreen (Windowed), by the way: the latest version before was working fluently and fine.....why me now ;-) ?

- starting
- "looking for start button" - arrow/cursor moves to the left upper edge of the screem
- "waiting for game to load"
- crash popup:



```
Line 747 (file xxxxxxxxx.au3)

$split[2] = $split[2] * $yration
^ ERROR

Eror: Array variable has incorrect number of subscripts or subscript dimension range exeeded.
```



```
[LootType]
Legendary=1
Yellow=1
Blue=0

[Settings]
usepotion=1
Resolution=1024x768
Class=Wizard
Loot=Sell
ShutDown=0
CloseWhisper=0
RunFor=120
[Debug]
SelfOnMap=1737,205
$xratio=1
$yratio=1
Current=Waiting for Game to Load
CoordName=ChatBoxStash
[Stats]
StartDate=[2014-05-12 19:04:49]
LastDate=[2014-05-12 19:04:54]
Runs=1
Sets=0
Legend=0
Yellow=0
Blues=0
Blacksmith=0
Merchant=0
Repairs=0
XP=0
Gold=0
Resolution=1920x1080
```



```
------------------ Kill Ghom All Resolutions v2.1.0.7 ------------------
[2014-05-12 19:04:21]
[2014-05-12 19:04:27]
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Detected Resolution = 1920x1080
Total Runs = 1
Total Sets = 0
Total Legendaries = 0
Total Yellows = 0
Total Blues = 0
Total Visits Blacksmith = 0
Total Visits Merchant = 0
Total Repairs = 0
Total XP ~ 0
Total Gold ~ 0
------------------ Kill Ghom All Resolutions v2.1.0.7 ------------------
[2014-05-12 19:04:49]
[2014-05-12 19:04:54]
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Detected Resolution = 1920x1080
Total Runs = 1
Total Sets = 0
Total Legendaries = 0
Total Yellows = 0
Total Blues = 0
Total Visits Blacksmith = 0
Total Visits Merchant = 0
Total Repairs = 0
Total XP ~ 0
Total Gold ~ 0
```

----------


## Samavayo

> danke vielmals für deine super arbeit!!
> ich könnte auch in deutsch schreiben, bleib aber in englisch, vielleicht profitieren ja manche daraus :-)
> ***
> Thank you LuBu for your great work!!!
> 
> just downloaded the latest 2.1., I just get wit this version an ugly issue there (1920x1080 1366x768 as well)
> Resolution for sure is set to Fullscreen (Windowed), by the way: the latest version before was working fluently and fine.....why me now ;-) ?
> 
> - starting
> ...


getting the exact same issue.

----------


## wasssaaa

Bans alarm, Sorry but i just dont belive it, so im back using my leveling bot. Edited my post answering this unknown dude.

----------


## regi100

> Bans alarm, Sorry but i just dont belive it, so im back using my leveling bot. Edited my post answering this unknown dude.


hoi wasssaaa what kind/name of your "leveling bot"?

----------


## gamerscore

^ stupid question,

Anyway I tweaked the delay choosing quest for I have a laggy connection

----------


## TheLuBu

> getting the exact same issue.





> danke vielmals für deine super arbeit!!
> ich könnte auch in deutsch schreiben, bleib aber in englisch, vielleicht profitieren ja manche daraus :-)
> ***
> Thank you LuBu for your great work!!!
> 
> just downloaded the latest 2.1., I just get wit this version an ugly issue there (1920x1080 1366x768 as well)
> Resolution for sure is set to Fullscreen (Windowed), by the way: the latest version before was working fluently and fine.....why me now ;-) ?
> 
> - starting
> ...


I updated the bot, the issue should be gone now  :Big Grin:

----------


## regi100

Thank you Lubu!
but its still not able to find the "return to game" button.
mousepointer upper right corner, text "looking for start button" blinking every 2 sec. - not more, but no error popup by now ;-)
please be so kind and have a look into that issue again..
thanks bro and cheers  :Cool: 

[LootType]
Legendary=1
Yellow=1
Blue=0

[Settings]
usepotion=1
Resolution=1024x768
Class=Wizard
Loot=Sell
ShutDown=0
CloseWhisper=0
RunFor=120
[Debug]
SelfOnMap=1737,205
$xratio=1
$yratio=1
Current=Looking for Start Button
CoordName=ChatBoxStash
[Stats]
StartDate=[2014-05-13 09:08:35]
LastDate=[2014-05-13 09:09:04]
Runs=1
Sets=0
Legend=0
Yellow=0
Blues=0
Blacksmith=0
Merchant=0
Repairs=0
XP=0
Gold=0
Resolution=1366x768


------------------ Kill Ghom All Resolutions v2.1.0.7 ------------------
[2014-05-07 00:19:43]
[2014-05-07 00:23:14]
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Detected Resolution = 1920x1080
Total Runs = 3
Total Sets = 0
Total Legendaries = 0
Total Yellows = 4
Total Blues = 0
Total Visits Blacksmith = 0
Total Visits Merchant = 0
Total Repairs = 0
Total XP ~ 11960000
Total Gold ~ 56720
------------------ Kill Ghom All Resolutions v2.1.0.7 ------------------
[2014-05-13 09:08:35]
[2014-05-13 09:09:04]
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Detected Resolution = 1366x768
Total Runs = 1
Total Sets = 0
Total Legendaries = 0
Total Yellows = 0
Total Blues = 0
Total Visits Blacksmith = 0
Total Visits Merchant = 0
Total Repairs = 0
Total XP ~ 0
Total Gold ~ 0

----------


## TheLuBu

> Thank you Lubu!
> but its still not able to find the "return to game" button.
> mousepointer upper right corner, text "looking for start button" blinking every 2 sec. - not more, but no error popup by now ;-)
> please be so kind and have a look into that issue again..
> thanks bro and cheers 
> 
> [LootType]
> Legendary=1
> Yellow=1
> ...


Thats not possible, the Startgame function does not wait for the start Button currently. It waits 1 seconds, clicks at the estimated position, waits again 1,5 seconds and then proceeds to the next function. The next function is WaitGameLoading, where "Waiting for Game to Load" should be printed, until you are in the Game! Please redownload and restart again please, i think you have a wrong version

----------


## blacked

Thanks for the replys and updates dude! Awesome work  :Cool:

----------


## jturner6783

[LootType]
Legendary=1
Yellow=1
Blue=0

[Settings]
usepotion=1
Resolution=1024x768
Class=WitchDoctor
Loot=Sell
ShutDown=0
CloseWhisper=0
RunFor=120
Bankslot=4
[Debug]
SelfOnMap=1737,205
$xratio=1
$yratio=1
Current=Looking for Start Button
CoordName=ChatBoxStash
[Stats]
StartDate=[2014-05-13 04:17:50]
LastDate=[2014-05-13 04:18:00]
Runs=1
Sets=0
Legend=0
Yellow=0
Blues=0
Blacksmith=0
Merchant=0
Repairs=0
XP=0
Gold=0
Resolution=1920x1080


just looks for start button at left corner only

----------


## tonyv82

great bot, love the work.
it could be nice to have 1680x1050 res enabled.

i'm running it while i'm at work and sometimes i want to see how its doing. i use teamviewer to connect to my home PC and check 
the problem is that after i close a teamviewer secession, on the PC at home a message appears about it being a sponsored secession.
this popup takes the focus from the game and the bot stops working, so i have to keep my teamviewer connection open.

there is a simple AutoIT script to fix that but i cant run it with the bot.
Remove the "sponsored Session" popup
is it possible to add this as an option to the bot?

----------


## regi100

> Thats not possible, the Startgame function does not wait for the start Button currently. It waits 1 seconds, clicks at the estimated position, waits again 1,5 seconds and then proceeds to the next function. The next function is WaitGameLoading, where "Waiting for Game to Load" should be printed, until you are in the Game! Please redownload and restart again please, i think you have a wrong version


Sorry bro, it is possible, see also two post above, other users are also running into that issue...
get that with 1920x1080 and 1366x768 in windowed fullscreen mode
redownloaded it, different folder, tried the au3 file, tried compiling it x86, x84 to exe´s, non of those are working.
mouse pointer stays in the left upper corner, poping up "looking for start button" :-(

shall I stick back to older versions instead..

----------


## TheLuBu

> great bot, love the work.
> it could be nice to have 1680x1050 res enabled.
> 
> i'm running it while i'm at work and sometimes i want to see how its doing. i use teamviewer to connect to my home PC and check 
> the problem is that after i close a teamviewer secession, on the PC at home a message appears about it being a sponsored secession.
> this popup takes the focus from the game and the bot stops working, so i have to keep my teamviewer connection open.
> 
> there is a simple AutoIT script to fix that but i cant run it with the bot.
> Remove the "sponsored Session" popup
> is it possible to add this as an option to the bot?


I added it to the next release.




> Sorry bro, it is possible, see also two post above, other users are also running into that issue...
> get that with 1920x1080 and 1366x768 in windowed fullscreen mode
> redownloaded it, different folder, tried the au3 file, tried compiling it x86, x84 to exe´s, non of those are working.
> mouse pointer stays in the left upper corner, poping up "looking for start button" :-(
> 
> shall I stick back to older versions instead..


Could you provide me some screenshots of it?

----------


## regi100

> Could you provide me some screenshots of it?


the arrow/mousepointer of the game wasnt screenshotted, it moves after pressing "continue" to the left upper corner and stays there.
one thing i d like to add is, that with the latest version there is no error popup anymore, situation remains the same.

----------


## wasssaaa

> hoi wasssaaa what kind/name of your "leveling bot"?


kill the blacks smith wife, also u can also use dark cellar(old dh script dont know who made it), also can use trailing the coven by ggbots(u can set this in T6 for nice xp). 
I killed the wife a bunch of times, then a friend leveled me some more lvls, and at the end i just i used the ghom bot from 63-70, took me 55 runs.

i should make something specifally to lvl up a char, maybe later.

----------


## TheLuBu

> the arrow/mousepointer of the game wasnt screenshotted, it moves after pressing "continue" to the left upper corner and stays there.
> one thing i d like to add is, that with the latest version there is no error popup anymore, situation remains the same.


I don't have an answer for this right now. I will have a look when i have my netbook with me again (currently not avaiable) and send you a message then

----------


## regi100

> I don't have an answer for this right now. I will have a look when i have my netbook with me again (currently not avaiable) and send you a message then


thank you!

----------


## regi100

> i should make something specifally to lvl up a char, maybe later.


I would love to hear that wasssaaa, thanx in advance  :Smile:

----------


## kimboy11

> [LootType]
> Legendary=1
> Yellow=1
> Blue=0
> 
> [Settings]
> usepotion=1
> Resolution=1024x768
> Class=WitchDoctor
> ...


i get the same here

----------


## Jimroc

> I don't have an answer for this right now. I will have a look when i have my netbook with me again (currently not avaiable) and send you a message then


Is there a solution for this issue yet?
I'm getting the same thing.

----------


## izib

need a little help here. 

i need to call archon again after cool down. 

how would i get this to recall archon again? archon is set for 4

Func wizard()
Sleep(500)
MouseMove(Round(902 * $x_ratio), Round(192 * $y_ratio)) ; Move mouse straight
Sleep(500)
; Buffs
;~ Send("1") ;dragon
Sleep(30)
Send("2");familiar
Sleep(35)
Send("3");magic weapon
Sleep(40)
Send("{SHIFTDOWN}")
Sleep(200)
MouseClick("left")
Sleep(200)
Send("{SHIFTUP}")
MouseClick("Left", Round(390 * $x_ratio), Round(510 * $y_ratio)) ; Move against wall
Sleep(1000)
Send("4");archon
Sleep(200)
MouseMove(Round(823 * $x_ratio), Round(232 * $y_ratio)) ; Point mouse straight
Send("1"); Use keyboard skill in number 1
Sleep(1000)
$questcomplete = False
MouseDown("right")
Do
$coord = PixelSearch(Round(560 * $x_ratio), Round(540 * $y_ratio), Round(630 * $x_ratio), Round(580 * $y_ratio), $questcompleteclr, 10)
If @error Then
SearchHealthBar()
UseHealthPot()
Sleep(Random(150, 300, 1))
Send("1")
If IsPlayerDead() Then Return False
Else
MouseUp("right")
$questcomplete = True
Sleep(10)
EndIf
Until $questcomplete
Return True
EndFunc ;==>wizard

----------


## wasssaaa

> need a little help here. 
> 
> i need to call archon again after cool down. 
> 
> how would i get this to recall archon again? archon is set for 4
> 
> Func wizard()
> Sleep(500)
> MouseMove(Round(902 * $x_ratio), Round(192 * $y_ratio)) ; Move mouse straight
> ...


like this:



```
Func wizard()
	Sleep(500)
	MouseMove(Round(902 * $x_ratio), Round(192 * $y_ratio)) ; Move mouse straight
	Sleep(500)
	; Buffs
;~ 	Send("1") ;dragon
   Sleep(30)
   Send("2");familiar
	Sleep(35)
	Send("3");magic weapon
	Sleep(40)
	Send("{SHIFTDOWN}")
	Sleep(200)
	MouseClick("left")
	Sleep(200)
	Send("{SHIFTUP}")
	MouseClick("Left", Round(390 * $x_ratio), Round(510 * $y_ratio)) ; Move against wall
	Sleep(1000)
	Send("4");archon
	Sleep(200)
	MouseMove(Round(823 * $x_ratio), Round(232 * $y_ratio)) ; Point mouse straight
	Send("1"); Use keyboard skill in number 1
	Sleep(1000)
	$questcomplete = False
	MouseDown("right")
	Do
		$coord = PixelSearch(Round(560 * $x_ratio), Round(540 * $y_ratio), Round(630 * $x_ratio), Round(580 * $y_ratio), $questcompleteclr, 10)
		If @error Then
			SearchHealthBar()
			UseHealthPot()
			Sleep(Random(150, 300, 1))
			Send("1")
                        Sleep(2200)
                        Send("4");archon <-----------Archon again
			If IsPlayerDead() Then Return False                       
		Else
			MouseUp("right")
			$questcomplete = True
			Sleep(10)
		EndIf
	Until $questcomplete
	Return True
EndFunc   ;==>wizard
```

----------


## izib

ahhh TY very much!

----------


## blueflame190

Hey, is there an update to the warden bans? Is this bot still getting banned? I love this bot but don't really want to risk getting my account banned. Thank you.

----------


## hUi33

> Hey, is there an update to the warden bans? Is this bot still getting banned? I love this bot but don't really want to risk getting my account banned. Thank you.


If you dun want to risk your account, do not bot  :Smile: 



I have got this problem, the mouse going to top left hand corner and print "Looking for the Start Button". It was working well, until today. I have no idea what cause this problem. I re-download and the problem still stays.

----------


## Wrinkly

^ I have that same problem as well. Not quite sure how to fix it :/.

Running 1920x1080 16:9 Windowed Full Screen.

[LootType]
Legendary=1
Yellow=0
Blue=0

[Settings]
usepotion=1
Resolution=1024x768
Class=Wizard (Build 2)
Loot=Nothing
ShutDown=0
CloseWhisper=0
RunFor=0
Bankslot=1
[Debug]
SelfOnMap=1737,205
$xratio=1
$yratio=1
Current=Looking for Start Button
CoordName=ChatBoxStash
[Stats]
StartDate=[2014-05-21 19:42:55]
LastDate=[2014-05-21 19:42:58]
Runs=1
Sets=0
Legend=0
Yellow=0
Blues=0
Blacksmith=0
Merchant=0
Repairs=0
XP=0
Gold=0
Resolution=1920x1080

__AddCoordsToArray("Start Game", "", "247,511", "203,500", "239,489", "", "250,370", "163,427", "205,429")

*247,511 is the coordinates for my screen, but it doesn't press the Start Game button.
*
Func Startgame()
$runcount = $runcount + 1
print("Looking for Start Button")
Sleep(Random(1500, 2000, 1))
MouseClick("left", _GetCoord("Start Game", True), _GetCoord("Start Game", False))
Sleep(Random(1500, 2000, 1))
Return True
EndFunc ;==>Startgame

----------


## gamerscore

Is this bot dead? There are no updates for days. Anyway bot sometimes keep choosing the wrong quest, so babysitting required.

----------


## Hai Kon Ftu

Hi
If i run autoit/bot on my main computer and send key press, mouse click to a vmware running diablo3, could blizzard detect it?

----------


## tonyv82

i took a screenshot, how do i get the hex number representing the color of a point that autoit recognizes?

----------


## Tomelyr

> i took a screenshot, how do i get the hex number representing the color of a point that autoit recognizes?


2 Ways:
Grab autoIt v3 Windows Info (it is part of the auto it suite)
zoom into the screenshot, so that u can easily hit the pixel you want
go into Mouse, drag the finder to this pixel
Copy the Color Value. Voilá

Second way:
Grab with an Photo Editing software (like PS, Gimp or heck even paint) your color picking tool
open up your color. in PS you got an Hexcode, maybe on Gimp too, but idk.
Add 0x in front of the hexcode. Done.
If you didnt got an Hexcode:
Color converter - HEX to RGB and rgb to hex color converter
type in your RGB and press on convert.

----------


## tonyv82

> 2 Ways:
> Grab autoIt v3 Windows Info (it is part of the auto it suite)
> zoom into the screenshot, so that u can easily hit the pixel you want
> go into Mouse, drag the finder to this pixel
> Copy the Color Value. Voilá
> 
> Second way:
> Grab with an Photo Editing software (like PS, Gimp or heck even paint) your color picking tool
> open up your color. in PS you got an Hexcode, maybe on Gimp too, but idk.
> ...


this helps, thanks!

----------


## izib

> Is this bot dead? There are no updates for days. Anyway bot sometimes keep choosing the wrong quest, so babysitting required.



i think the problem with the bot recognizing the quest is you have to have ALL the quests completed up to kill ghom. anyways thats my theory. basically this bot will work right if you have the exact quest count completion that lubu has.

i am going to do act 1 quest 1 all the way up to ghom and see if this fixes my problem



EDIT i am not sure that that will fix it...we need to know the exact quests that are done of the person that made the select quest file. cause i just looked and on an account that i have every single quest done i know that sometimes it misses the click as well. 

any update on this would be appreciated!!

----------


## gamerscore

izib you are right, I only have some quests to kill ghom/waypoint which my friend gave me. So what I did was finish ALL act quests. Problem solved.

This is safer than best ghom bot because of emulated mouse movement IMO. But best ghom bot is faster.

----------


## tonyv82

there is a bug in diablo, after killing ghom it sometimes doesnt update the quest to "return to stronghold" and the active quest is "kill ghom", since the bot changes the quest to the one before the active, it gets "find the breach".

i'm working on a fix, will let you know if it works in the morning and i will upload the bot with the fix. 
note: my fix will only be good for 1366 resolution

----------


## tonyv82

d3bot.rar

this should work, only 1366x768 resolution.

should detect and handle the quest bug and disconnect on creating a game.

----------


## DT2

> d3bot.rar
> 
> this should work, only 1366x768 resolution.
> 
> should detect and handle the quest bug and disconnect on creating a game.


Hey everything works perfect. Only two problems so far. The main one being after the ghom fight and looting it moves to the middle of the room and attempts to leave the game only to have the leave window close before even attempting to find the actual leave button. Then it bugs out.

The other is salvaging, but I haven't got that far cause the bot won't leave the game after the fight and looting. It opens the menu, but closes it right after. like it's set to click open twice therefore closing it as soon as it opens it.

Glad to see someone still working on this btw. Not all of us have big res screens.

----------


## tonyv82

> Hey everything works perfect. Only two problems so far. The main one being after the ghom fight and looting it moves to the middle of the room and attempts to leave the game only to have the leave window close before even attempting to find the actual leave button. Then it bugs out.
> 
> The other is salvaging, but I haven't got that far cause the bot won't leave the game after the fight and looting. It opens the menu, but closes it right after. like it's set to click open twice therefore closing it as soon as it opens it.
> 
> Glad to see someone still working on this btw. Not all of us have big res screens.


for the first issue, in the main file (the one you run), remove line 108, it says: Send("{ESC}")

let me know if that works

----------


## DT2

> for the first issue, in the main file (the one you run), remove line 108, it says: Send("{ESC}")
> 
> let me know if that works


Great! Works now like a charm, but now it will find the quest again go to game then say it's found the waypoint and attempt to leave the game. After that it attempts to find the quest again getting even farther down the list. Damn I wish this thing would run smooth. The fight and everything else seems so much more streamlined then before... even the looting is faster.

----------


## tonyv82

> Great! Works now like a charm, but now it will find the quest again go to game then say it's found the waypoint and attempt to leave the game. After that it attempts to find the quest again getting even farther down the list. Damn I wish this thing would run smooth. The fight and everything else seems so much more streamlined then before... even the looting is faster.


did you select the kill ghom quest. and then ran the bot?

----------


## DT2

> did you select the kill ghom quest. and then ran the bot?



Yes and it runs flawlessly the first time. It's after it selects the ghom quest itself and starting a new game is when messes up.Just loads in and after finding the waypoint it just leaves the game.

----------


## tonyv82

> Yes and it runs flawlessly the first time. It's after it selects the ghom quest itself and starting a new game is when messes up.Just loads in and after finding the waypoint it just leaves the game.


this is how it handles the bug, the problem is that it thinks the bug occurs when it doesn't. 
2 things i hope will fix it:
in main file:
add Sleep(1000) in line 312 , it should be an empty line between "MouseCkick" and "If IsGhomQuest() Then"
and
line 887:
$coords = PixelSearch(615, 392, 655, 421, 0xAEADAC , 20) ;### quest bug
change to 
$coords = PixelSearch(615, 392, 655, 421, 0xAEADAC , 30) ;### quest bug

this is a work in progress and i appreciate testers. this helps me as match as it helps you

----------


## apfelwurst

Thanks for share dude !! GJ  :Smile:

----------


## siaox

removed by me

----------


## tonyv82

i'm updating some features for this bot, can anybody post a screenshot of the game disconnection? the one with the dialog

edit: i need resolution 1920x1080

----------


## tonyv82

Ghom bot v2v21.rar
Ghom bot v2v2.rar


since i'm not the one who started the forum i cant link it in the first post.

it will have few extra features and one limitation:
limitation: features 1,2 will work only on 1920x1080 or 1366x768

features:
1. it will select the quest correctly even when there is a quest selection bug in the game itself.
2. it will recognize and handle disconnects - disconnect while loading the game and disconnect while leaving the game.
3. there will be a new statistics file that records per each bot run how many (actual) times ghom was killed and how long it took to kill him on average (to compare builds)

also the wizard and crusader builds will be different.

features 1,2 are not tested, but the new statistics file (log.txt) will show how many quest bugs the bot resolved.
builds: 
wizard: 1,2,3 are 10 minute buffs, 4 is archon. the rest is up to you
Wizard - Game Guide - Diablo III

crusader: 1,2,3 get pressed about every 10 sec 4 every 45 sec so its akarats champion. right click is the resource spender
Crusader - Game Guide - Diablo III

also there is a new tiny script that you can run in parallel to the ghom bot, its called popup_closer. its meant for teamviewer users that want to connect to the home PC from anywhere to check on the bot. in teamviewer once you disconnect from the PC, a popup pops, popup_closer recognizes the popup, closes it and switches back to diablo.

for any issues including adding resolution support to features 1,2 post a replay here.

edit:
update v2v21:
new version will not pick up more than 5 legendary to prevent clicking the torch

----------


## tonyv82

see my previews replay, the bot link is the first line

----------


## siaox

removed by me

----------


## tonyv82

i solved it before and forgot to include in the version here, the solution is to pickup no more than 5 legendary items, i will upload the fixed version today.

i don't know if it will pick up a legendary before the torch or after, if before, you will miss out on that legendary

----------


## Inkoosikas

Hello all, I am having an issue with the bot, the first iteration works just fine, the bot kills the boss, then loots leaves the game, selects the proper quest, starts the game, checks the inventory, then it leaves the game, selects the quest again, then closes the quest selection screen again, then opens it again and gets stuck there saying that it is waiting for the game to start.

Has anyone else had this issue, or know how to fix this

----------


## tonyv82

> Hello all, I am having an issue with the bot, the first iteration works just fine, the bot kills the boss, then loots leaves the game, selects the proper quest, starts the game, checks the inventory, then it leaves the game, selects the quest again, then closes the quest selection screen again, then opens it again and gets stuck there saying that it is waiting for the game to start.
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue, or know how to fix this


what resolution? when it opens the quest select menu, does it say "bug found"?

----------


## tonyv82

i updated the post 322 on page 22 with the new version, and an edit describing the changes

----------


## Inkoosikas

> what resolution? when it opens the quest select menu, does it say "bug found"?


The resolution that I am running is 1680x1050.

And yes, at the beginning of the second iteration, during the select quest stage it says "bug found" but selects the correct quest, starts the game then leaves it and goes back to the quest selection menu selects the quest, then closes and reopens the quest select menu, then says "looking for start button", then it says "waiting for game to load" (this is while it is still in the quest select menu).

Tanks for your help  :Smile:

----------


## tonyv82

> The resolution that I am running is 1680x1050.
> 
> And yes, at the beginning of the second iteration, during the select quest stage it says "bug found" but selects the correct quest, starts the game then leaves it and goes back to the quest selection menu selects the quest, then closes and reopens the quest select menu, then says "looking for start button", then it says "waiting for game to load" (this is while it is still in the quest select menu).
> 
> Tanks for your help


the bot handles ghom bug on resolutions 1920 or 1366, other resolutions don't work. i can add 1680x1050, 
what i need from you is 2 screenshots of the game settings menu right after you click "game settings", one with "kill ghom" quest selected and one with "return to stronghold".

----------


## Inkoosikas

> the bot handles ghom bug on resolutions 1920 or 1366, other resolutions don't work. i can add 1680x1050, 
> what i need from you is 2 screenshots of the game settings menu right after you click "game settings", one with "kill ghom" quest selected and one with "return to stronghold".


Great! I took the two screenshot that you asked for, but the I do not know how to send the images to you :P

Sorry for all the problems, I admit to being a total noob here  :Big Grin:

----------


## tonyv82

> Great! I took the two screenshot that you asked for, but the I do not know how to send the images to you :P
> 
> Sorry for all the problems, I admit to being a total noob here


compress them with rar/zip, and when writing a post click "Go Advanced", its next to cancel and post replay. there you have attachment manager. i think you can do the same in a private message if you don't want to post here

----------


## siaox

removed by me

----------


## tonyv82

gb224.rar
this version has 2 small updates:

yet another log file, called debug.txt, it will record all the prints from the last bot run. this is for debug, if something is not working include this file in the post.

ghom crusader fight on 1920x1080 is match match better now, since it can read the amount of wrath and act accordingly, sorry i cant make this for other resolutions because its trial and error and i cant get all the data i need from a screenshot.

BTW
to add support for resolutions 1680x1050 and 1280x1024 what i need is this screenshot:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/eupoe77po0...eenshot005.jpg
and one more with "return to stronghold" instead of "kill ghom".

and a screenshot of the disconnected dialog window.

----------


## tonyv82

gb224.rar
added 1680x1050 ghom bug resolution support,

i still need 1680x1050 disconnected window and 1280x1024 all 3 screenshots

i also need screens of broken gear red and yellow on all resolutions

----------


## Inkoosikas

Thanks so much man it is working for me now just fine! I'll try and get those other screenshots for you.

----------


## Inkoosikas

Ok, so far it works great for my resolution up to the point where it tries to sell the items in my inventory, then I get an error; here is a screen shot of what is going on.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/p7myir1ezefutal/Capture.PNG

----------


## tonyv82

> Ok, so far it works great for my resolution up to the point where it tries to sell the items in my inventory, then I get an error; here is a screen shot of what is going on.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/p7myir1ezefutal/Capture.PNG



tray this:
gb224.rar

----------


## tonyv82

to fix the mess in here, i started a new tread, the latest version will always be in the first thread:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...-bot-v2v2.html (Ghom bot v2v2)

----------

